# From the Warp... (recruitment)



## Serpion5

---Position Available---

In the great swirling ocean that is the Immaterium, there exists a place not of war and discord, but of negotiation and reason. A place where the four powers put aside their differences and collaborate upon the matters that will affect or benefit them all. Such negotiations are not however, restricted to the gods themselves. Many alliances have been formed here, many armies brokered under the promises made within this unholy chamber...

--- --- --- 

This rp is based on a daemonic incursion of an imperial sector. Nobody but the daemonic leader of the attack (me) truly understands the hidden agenda of this invasion. More will come to light as the invasion progresses, and the parts you play will dramatically affect the success or failure of all the factions involved... 

Cast:

Anon (Serpion5)

Bragi: Male Fury
Nikar: Gender indeterminite Fury
Lahki: Female Fury


0-3 Bloodletter Champions Position Available
Empty Available
Gong'Alt DestroyerHive
Tha'aktos Ultra111

0-3 Plaguebearer Champions Position Available
Viralistopheles GODSMACKED
EmptyAvailable
Oon'nu warpspawned

0-3 Horror Champions Position Available
Vetis Samu3
Korthose Warsmith7752
Empty Available

0-3 Daemonette Champions Position Available
Lacaressa Farseer Darvaleth
Empty Available
Empty Available

Bonecrusher, Bloodthirster (NPC)

Wyrdcaller, Lord of Change (NPC)

Poxgiver, Great Unclean One (NPC)

Caressela, Keeper of Secrets (NPC)


Rules: 

1: Unless I ask for more, please limit yourselves to one post per update. I will update once a week, more if everyone is ready.

2: No godmodding. Obvious, but worth repeating. This means no controlling other player characters, no controlling NPC`s, no “one shot” kills against tough opponents (these will be specified at the time) and no other unfair advantage of your own devising (unless I allow it. :wink 

3: Remember the four sentence minimum. That said, I would like to see some more effort put into posts. A few paragraphs if you can manage it would be good.

4: Daemonic rivalries. Sometimes you may be called to aid one of your fellow players. But if you`re too busy, or didn`t hear, I completely understand... :spiteful:


Use this as a template for your charsheets.

Name: Anon (obvious)

Affiliation: None. (Khorne, Nurgle, etc.)

Weapons: Silver Straightsword. (Remember your daemon`s traditional weapon config, but if you want to be creative I might be lenient.)

Personality: Quiet and inspokem Anon avoids speaking of anything but what matters for the immediate future and the long term goal of the invasion. He is bereft of a sense of humour. His voice is that of cold calculation, and his demeanour belies a savage power that is lethal when roused.

Appearance: Anon has the shape of a human, but is permanently veiled in a robe of pure darkness. His blade hangs from his back unless being used. Dim blue orbs of light glow where his eyes would be, but his face (if he has one) remains hidden.


----------



## Snowy

I must join this one.
Trying to keep a record of how long I can stick with your RPs, not that I need any encouragment to join.

Name: Yorn
Affiliation: Khorne

Weapons: A pair of large knives, coated in the blood of his enemies.

Personality: your usual bloodthirsty maniac, he hates it when he isn't spilling blood and gets very irratable when he isn't killing, but when he is he becomes happy and screams praises to the gods and the usual stuff a pyschotic sociopath does.

Appearance: a deep red and between his "armour plates" where usually you would see lines, you see streams of lava, showing that Yorn really is "Hot Blooded" he has a large cloak of deep red with the bleach white skull of a massive creature as the centrepiece. And the usual appearance of a Bloodletter


----------



## Serpion5

This makes... Three for Snowy. :good:


----------



## Samu3

Name: Vetis
Affiliation: Tzeentch
Daemon type: Horror

Weapons: Ranged attack is primary weapon, had many hands to summon and throw Daemonic fire. 
Can past Daemonic fire around hands for melee combat.

Personallity: Gleeful, As is his Affiliation he rejoices in change and plotting for change.
Killing is not such an interesting event to Vetis, he just loves to see a plan in motion. Better yet a plan failing that calls for Improvisation. He cares not for Slaanesh or Khorne such beasts are below Tzeentch, hates Nurgle.

Appearence: Vetris is a tall humoid like Daemon, he had pink/purple skin but Cold Black armour, he had four arms and two legs. A mouth filled with razer sharp teeth and a bald head.
For anyone who plays Dragon Age picture a large Darkspawn but its got four arms.


----------



## Serpion5

Welcome, Samu3.

For the record, a horror can look like almost anything. Have you seen the new box set models? :shok:

And not everyone plays DoW. I certainly don`t. Haven`t for quite a while. :dunno:


----------



## Samu3

Ty

No I havent they any good?
EDIT* changes it to something a little better


----------



## DestroyerHive

Name: Gong'Alt

Affiliation: Khorne

Armament: A long, serrated blade that burns with fire.

Personality: Pretty much what you would expect from a Bloodletter really . Bloodthirsty, likes to challenge his companions when he's not fighting, has a deep hatred towards Slaanesh Daemons.

Appearence: Tall and intimating, eyes that are normally yellow that burn like a small flame, but when in battle or angry, they turn bright orange-red and one may see flames racing in them. Always blood-soaked, even when not fighting. Always very obedient, will never question orders, and will punish those who do. Skin covered in somewhat bulky, carapaced armor, with two large, curved spikes protruding from my shoulder plates. Gold endings on my horns, that are covered with small spikes as well.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

*Viralistopheles*

Name: Viralistopheles

Affiliation: Nurgle Plague Bearer Champion

Weapons: Plague Sword, Tentacles, Crab Claw

Personality: alien, abstract, concise. Viralistopheles usually doesn't seem to make sense, but if you apply his suggestions in a certain way it is genius. Viralistopheles has a passionate temperament, and doesn't mind telling you what he thinks of you.

Appearance: Viralistopheles Looks like a bloated dead body on its back, with a hundred large tentacles bursting from its rotting belly, along with mucus and pus and any number of other sticky fluids. These Tentacles lift it from the ground and move it along as well as wield a Plague Sword. Where the dead body's legs should be instead is a single large pair of crab claws. The face on the dead body is that of dead anguish. It has no viable face and voice seems to come from within. The stench of Viralistopheles is something you will speak of for years to come.


----------



## Ultra111

Is it possible to save me a place for a Khorne Champion mate?

I definately want in but I gotta do something important before I right a character, if it is saved for me I will write up a character between 4.30 and 7


----------



## Ultra111

Name: Tha'aktos

Affiliation: Khorne

Weapons: Dual Hellblades that burn with a never-ending inferno of hatred. Each Hellblade is slightly shorter than normal ones, making them easier to attack with.

Personality: Bloodthirsty, savage, and obediant only to Khorne, Tha'aktos is what you would expect from a champion of khorne. He will slaughter any being, from the warp or the materium, for dishonouring his patron god, and like his fellow khornate daemons has a burning hatred for all things Slaanesh. He will leap at any chance to kill for his god, and has yet to fail him

Appearence: A tall muscular daemon, Tha'aktos is the embodiment of what it is to be a daemon of Khorne. His eyes are bottomless pits of black, for a mortal to stare into them is for him to lose his mind. He possess's two mighty horns sprouting from his cranium, and often uses these as additional weapon to better kill his enemies. His armour is more for petrifying his enemies than actual protection, but will still protect him from all but the most grevious of attacks.

Hope this is ok?


----------



## emporershand89

I'll take Carelessa, I'll post my girl later tongith when I get done with work


----------



## G0DSMACKED

um... it says Carelessa is a npc


----------



## Ultra111

Yup, shes a non-playable character mate.

You got the choice between 2 Nurgle daemons, 3 slaanesh daemons, and 2 horrors, I believe.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Oooh, new Serpion-made RP!
Dibs a PlagueBearer, I'll have a CS up in the next day or so, darn my busy life


----------



## Serpion5

Khorne daemons are full.

@eh89: _Caressela _ is an NPC. You can play a daemonette champion.

@warpspawned: Yes, darn your busy life. And mine.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Hey Serpion, I got a little question... By _Champion_, are you reffering to _Heralds_? If so, would I be allowed to... uh... "coughrideajuggernaughtcough*?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

DestroyerHive said:


> Hey Serpion, I got a little question... By _Champion_, are you reffering to _Heralds_? If so, would I be allowed to... uh... "coughrideajuggernaughtcough*?


Then the juggernaught, as a separate entity, would be an NPC... and would never, ever do what you say... :spiteful:

"Ride that way!" *Naaargh...*

Anyway, silliness aside, I cannot help but notice Serpion's originality... here we are with a nice, safe RP made up of mostly 40K SM, IG, CSM, and sometimes Eldar... yet you have made Necrons, Tyranids, and Daemons. I love it! :laugh:

Have some rep for livening up the forum, and my day. :biggrin:

EDIT: Reading through again, I'm sorely tempted to join... don't take it as definite, when I'm in a more sensible mood I may well remember my workload, but until then... I'm interested. Take it as a compliment to your GMing that even in a hectic life, your RP is a juicy opportunity. (Damnit, ever since deciding to play Tyranids I see everything as food!)


----------



## hippypancake

can I call dibs on the last plague bearer? I've been following your RP's Serp and wanted to try it out


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Then the juggernaught, as a separate entity, would be an NPC... and would never, ever do what you say...


He'll do what I tell him!!!:ireful2: Of course, I'm asuming you meant that as a joke, because if I'm his rider, I should technically be writing the posts for him, because I have to direct him on where to go and whom to fight .


----------



## warsmith7752

Can I call dubs on a horror please I will post him tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> Hey Serpion, I got a little question... By _Champion_, are you reffering to _Heralds_? If so, would I be allowed to... uh... "coughrideajuggernaughtcough*?


No, just a champion. However, if you perform well...



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Anyway, silliness aside, I cannot help but notice Serpion's originality... here we are with a nice, safe RP made up of mostly 40K SM, IG, CSM, and sometimes Eldar... yet you have made Necrons, Tyranids, and Daemons. I love it! :laugh:
> 
> Have some rep for livening up the forum, and my day. :biggrin:
> 
> EDIT: Reading through again, I'm sorely tempted to join... don't take it as definite, when I'm in a more sensible mood I may well remember my workload, but until then... I'm interested. Take it as a compliment to your GMing that even in a hectic life, your RP is a juicy opportunity. (Damnit, ever since deciding to play Tyranids I see everything as food!)


Thank you Farseer. HUMANS SUCK! I may join their rps, but I will never GM one of them...

ps, you know you wanna join... Come on... :grin:



hippypancake said:


> can I call dibs on the last plague bearer? I've been following your RP's Serp and wanted to try it out


Yes. Yes you can. 



warsmith7752 said:


> Can I call dubs on a horror please I will post him tomorrow sometime.


Yes. Yes you can.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

DestroyerHive said:


> He'll do what I tell him!!!:ireful2: Of course, I'm asuming you meant that as a joke, because if I'm his rider, I should technically be writing the posts for him, because I have to direct him on where to go and whom to fight .


So.... I see. You want to control _two_ characters whilst everyone else gets one. I see. Fine then. If you think that's fair. Go for it. See if I care. :biggrin:

EDIT: I'm sorry Serp, I just don't have the time for this one, truthfully. If I did, you'd see my character sheet up in exactly 0.1 milliseconds after you posted up the thread. xD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Aww screw it I can't resist.

*Name:* Lacessera Auress

*Affiliation:* Slaanesh

*Weapons:* Instead of arms and hands, just two, golden, pointed blade-like arms (like the older daemonette models).

*Personality:* Playful, yet utterly deadly, Lacessera loves to toy with her unfortunate victims, often removing each limb one at a time. She seduces where she can, using her unnatural beauty, and slowly turns the doomed lovers into emotional wrecks, craving just one touch of her sensual body. This is how she gets her thrills; through amoral torture.

*Appearance:* Aside from her golden, long, blade-like arms, Lacessera Auress is a stunning image of cold beauty. Her daemonic skin is pale white, and she has clawed feet. A small, purple loincloth covers her lower waist, but otherwise she is completely naked. Lacessera, unlike the traditional appearance, has not one, but two breasts, both open to the air. Her face is almost human like, but with a forked tongue and sharp teeth, dark blue eyes, and shining black hair. Her appearance alone has destroyed many brave warriors before a single blow is struck.


Well.... gah, I did it, I guess. It's too late now! :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

Name:Korthose

Affiltation:tzeentch

Weapons: just like all horrors Korthose can summon dark fire to fight with but he much perfers to make his prey squeel with terror and pain with whatever broken weapons and instruments he might find. 

Personality:Korthose is a sick little bugger but hey what deamon isnt? he delights in ripping people limb from limb and making them scream. He does not apear like his patron god but you can be assured his mind is forever working his own little plan to rule the galaxy and he is prepared to do anything it takes to get there.

Appearance: it is difficult to describe korthose in appearance because he doesnt look like anything else he is just a teeming mass of flesh with a couple of the vitals here and there his skin is pink but speckled with blue. he wears a piece of armour for every sorcer that he has been bound to, it isnt much for armour more a memento of thanks from thier cold damp graves. However some of the runius power that had once inhabited the shreds of armour not enough to do anything substantial but enough to give the odd fireball that little bit of extra kick needed.

hope he's ok with you and i cant wait to get started.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Thanks Serp!

As for you Farseer... I can see conflict s arising between the 2 of us. You know, you being Slaanesh and me being Khorne :grin:


----------



## Samu3

Yes I can see Hippy and Warp having issues with Warsmith and me


----------



## DestroyerHive

^^ hey Samu3, if anyone picks on you, I propose an alliance?:victory:


----------



## Samu3

Done:friends:
Lets get those Nurgle slash Slaanesh Bastards!
*A little while later*
:blackeye:
Sillyness aside Im go


----------



## warsmith7752

WHAT!!?!!?? A fellow tzeentchian proposing peace with a KHORNEY?? I'm ashamed Samu.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Beutiful! Then when we're done with them I'll make my move... Ug, *cough*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Alliances..... between gods....? Lol is the appropriate word, I believe.

I'm the truly stuck one; I'm the only freakin' Slaanesh daemon! And also the only female character. (You can't have a male daemonette ffs). But perhaps that will be to my advantage....

Damsel in distress/Lacessera: oh, big beefy bloodletter, please help me... *flash*

Bloodletter: nom nom yee haaw! *runs onto Lacessera's blades*

Etc. etc. :laugh:


----------



## Samu3

warsmith7752 said:


> WHAT!!?!!?? A fellow tzeentchian proposing peace with a KHORNEY?? I'm ashamed Samu.


 
What you mean acually make peace with the guy? No we'll just tear into the other two factions when they try to push us around:ireful2:
Alliances are for the weak, Where Tzeentch Lord of change we do what we want when we want to and that includes Backstabs...


----------



## warsmith7752

Thinking like a fine horror now samu backstabing and lying. As for you destroyer a
Khornite with a plan if I was a scientist I would have to dissect your brain I'm afraid.


----------



## Aramius

This looks like too good a roleplay to pass up. Count me in (if you'll have me, that is). Oh, and sorry Darvaleth, but you ain't the solo Slaaneshi anymore! :biggrin:


Name: Lumina

 Affiliation: Slaanesh

 Weapons: In lieu of a right arm, Lumina has an ivory-white, razor-sharp blade. Her left arm is humanoid, with razor-sharp, clawlike nails on her hand.

 Personality: Seductive and sadistic best describe Lumina. She derives ecstatic pleasure from prolonging the suffering of her victims, and particularly enjoys robbing them of their sanity through combined agony and ecstasy. That said, she also finds some (though not as much) pleasure in mortally wounding her victims, leaving them to die in ecstatic agony as they beg her to return to them.

 Appearance: Lumina's skin is tinged a faint violet, with pure white hair. Rather than a loincloth, she instead wears a cut-down black corset which just covers her breasts and groin, to allow the imaginations of mortal beings to run wild. Her face is quite humanoid, with brilliant violet eyes, while her mouth, perpetually smiling in the manner that sets men's hearts afire, is filled with needle-sharp teeth, and a long, prehensile tongue.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Fine with me, man. Our two naughty little daemons could really make those Bloodletters jealous... :laugh:


----------



## komanko

Hell, why not, if possible I would like to dibs the last horror. 
Ohh Serpio you and your weird RPs XD

Dravilius! Farseer Dravilius The Third! I can give myself ma mutations XD!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

...... the Third? I'm pretty sure the name Farseer Darvaleth (Dravilius? wtf?) is original.

And yes... I guess you can. So I won't spoil you with any more in the Sick Children, seeing as you'll have plenty here. :spiteful:


----------



## komanko

Nope its Dravilius the Third, you came from the royal family of... of... the... that one... the... ah... shit... Duck king! You are his son and his successor. Do not try to resist. You are also known by the names of Farseer Darvaleth, Dravly, Dravilius, Dravilius the Third and many more when I'm gonna get bored like hell.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It's funny because I was actually nearly royal... but anyway, never mind that. :king:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Fine with me, man. Our two naughty little daemons could really make those Bloodletters jealous...


Why don't you come say that to my face!? (Once the RP starts ) I'm gonna ram my sword so far _*MOD EDIT: DestroyerHive, if you continue to post offensive comments on our forums you will be subject to a ban. This is your fifth and final warning.*_

Edit: This a joke incase any of you judge me wrongly


----------



## darkreever

DestroyerHive said:


> _*MOD EDIT: DestroyerHive, if you continue to post offensive comments on our forums you will be subject to a ban. This is your fifth and final warning.*_


Pretty inclined to believe no member of the staff is responsible for this, which would mean that you DestroyerHive are, rather badly, trying to impersonate the actions of staff.

Don't do it again, and believe me there is more than one way to determine if this is the case, as well as ways to show that no member of the staff has done anything to your post.


----------



## hippypancake

Name: Krankheit

Affiliation: Nurgle

Weapons: Kran uses a pair of plague swords, and can vomit on enemies in the middle of combat turning them into a pile of sludge.

Personality: Rather quiet and slow-moving, Kran is a typical daemon of Nurgle. Kran feels little pain, and prefers to infect and draw out his enemies life so as to give Nurgle another potential follower.

Appearance: Kran has a bulbous body with many giant pus pockets attached to his skin two of which has fleshy pipes to his swords which keep the swords constantly covered in different infectious diseases Kran has used during his servitude to Nurgle. His skin is a dark vomit colour green, and his eyes are completely black. One of his swords is hooked slightly at the top for grabbing opponents, while the other is slightly curved for slashing deep wounds and instantly infecting enemies with Nurgle's Rot

how's that?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Oh, I'm not allowed to do that... Sorry, thought it would be funny  - worked on another forum .


----------



## WarpSpawned

Right, here's my Plague Bearer

Name: Oon'nu 
Affiliation: Nurgle
Weapons: Single corrupted blade that drips venom, filled with all sorts of nasties. He uses projectile vomit to bless foes with Rot or a myriad of diseases, sometimes.

Personality: Extremely cheerful, always, despite whatever circumstances he is in, be it vomiting up his own intestines due to Rot or giving some of his pestilences to others; or being dismembered. You’ll always find him insanely cheerful.

Appearance: What little of his skin that can be seen beneath the discharge of innumerable sores is tinged with suppurate greens and vile browns. He is tall but hunched over, tending to walk in an odd almost skipping gait. Oon’nu’s single eye weeps pus and has been known to fall out and go for ‘walks’ on its own whim; this does not affect the Plague Bearers sight in the least.
A pestilential cloud hangs around him and follows his every move, sometimes leaving a disgusting trail of visible viral spores and bacterium in his wake.


----------



## hippypancake

oh he sounds pleasant Warp xD


----------



## Nightlord92

Name: Tor'aknar

Affiliation: Tzeentch

Weapons: Being a daemon of Tzeentch, Tor'aknar shoots warp-fire from his 4 arms and his hands are sharpened and honed to a razor point.

Personality: Cheerful and Mad. Tor'aknar delights in hurling warp energy into the flesh things that stand in his way and watching their skin melt off their body. He holds the daemons of Slaanesh in a neutral stance and disdains the followers of the Butcher God. However, that is nothing for his hatred for the daemons of the Pox God and Tor'aknar would gladly destroy the spawn of Nurgle any day.

Appearance: Standing over 7'5, Tor'aknar has an avian body with 4 arms with talons. His eyes are pitch black orbs that seem to suck in the light. His mouth can open far wider than it should be able to and inside are row upon row of razor teeth. He stands on two bird like feet and his flesh continues to change colors, like his patron Tzeentch.


----------



## komanko

Nevermind that, I renounce my dibs XD If I'll find time I will post.


----------



## WarpSpawned

@ hippypancake, thanks! Your Nurglite Daemon will be a pleasure to work with, I presume.

@ Komanko, you dibsed a Horror, yeah? I _think_ there's still an opening for one...


----------



## Serpion5

Know what? Fuck it. I`ll allow another Tzeentchie one. You`re good Komanko, so I`ll let this one slide. 

I was impressed with your work in the Farseer`s thread, so welcome aboard. 

All others are fine as well. 

Waiting on eh89 for his post...


----------



## WarpSpawned

Woo, Accepted!!

Cant wait til it starts

Scratch that, I _can_ wait but with much anticipation


----------



## DestroyerHive

eh89 still hasn't even posted in the Tyranid RP yet...:wink:


I feel the same as WarpSpawn. Can't wait for this to get going!


----------



## komanko

Name: Xerphon Asazzod

Affiliation: Tzeentch

Weapons: Xerphon uses his warp fire to burn his foes from range, he prefers staying in range as he is much weaker then most of the other daemons in terms of strength. So while fighting daemons he prefers using his ranged attack to take them down, and getting close only if there is no other option.

Personality: Xerphon speaks, a lot. Most of what he says does not make any sense, most daemons except other daemons of Tzeentch find him quiet insane. He is untrustworthy, unreliable, and has no sense of honor. He will use any advantage to gain the upper hand, be it destroying his own base to win the fight or killing allies. He is treaterous and quite a plotter. The only loyalty that he has is for Tzeentch and for himself. His allies are expendable, his troops are expendable and everyone else is expendable. He loves gathering ancient and forbidden lore. Xerphon takes no pleasure in torturing unless its for information. He grants unworthy enemies a swift death and mildly painful death. 

Appearance: Xerphon looks like an evolved type of a humanoid. He has four arms and two legs. The rest of his body is covered by a dark blue colored robe. In this same robe he hides most of his stuff, including all the knowledge he has gathered over the years. On each arm are sharpened claws which can easily tear through flesh and his legs are a bit bended and he walks strangely. Instead of feet he has two hoofs. His head is a hideous mutation of a human skull, the head features pointed ears and four horns. His face has no nose instead it had two small holes which he breathes from. His mouth is a lot bigger then needed, and it has many sharpened teeth inside and a split serpent like tongue. His eyes are completely white which makes him look dead. His skin is in the color of dark red and if looking closely the beholder can see that the mass of flesh is ever changing creating new forms and vile things.


----------



## Serpion5

Should have the action thread up tomorrow if all goes according to plan.

_So Tzeentch, stay out of my way! _ :threaten:


----------



## Samu3

Dont worry we want to see this Rp up as soon as possible.
Or mabye we will change our minds I dont know
Sorry pointless post, just getting into the mindset


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Should have the action thread up tomorrow if all goes according to plan.


I think it would be in your best interest to do so...


----------



## hippypancake

Samu3 said:


> Dont worry we want to see this Rp up as soon as possible.
> Or mabye we will change our minds I dont know
> Sorry pointless post, just getting into the mindset


A tzeentchite saying they don't know something? Well it looks like they are finally admitting how pointless they're planning is.


----------



## Serpion5

Um, just for future reference, are any of you guys under the age of 12? 

The Slaaneshi bits (Giggity!) might be a bit graphic... 

...Nah, I`ll keep it PG13+. :don-t_mention:


----------



## warsmith7752

Graphic is fine with me.


----------



## hippypancake

hope having over ten men would be okay since almost all of them are nurglings


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Um, just for future reference, are any of you guys under the age of 12?


Right on time, just turned 12 a week ago!... j/k :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'll put a warning in each of my posts. Being such a naughty Slaaneshi and all.

Or perhaps this will do now. Read my posts AT YOUR PERIL. They will most likely be explicit and unsuitable to anyone who is unfamiliar with the majority of specific language that may well be featured.

Basically, if you didn't understand that, DON'T READ THEM.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Trying to think of post ><


----------



## DestroyerHive

My, my, Warpspawned, quite the lovely description eh?:wink:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Yep; I am mostly a descriptive person, at least I aint playing a Slaaneshi Daemonette, eh?

At leasy I managed to think of a post, took me long enough


----------



## Serpion5

Update is coming tomorrow. You have until then to post, or else...

Bah! I got nuthin` just hurry up.


----------



## komanko

I wanted to wait for others to post, but I now see that no one does so I'll work out a post today.


----------



## Serpion5

Well. I lied. The update is up now. :biggrin: 

Hey, I like this! Impatience! 

Couldn`t wait...


----------



## Ultra111

thanks for the update, hope mine is ok...


----------



## Serpion5

komanko said:


> I wanted to wait for others to post, but I now see that no one does so I'll work out a post today.


On this topic, I think I`ll say that I would prefer you just post as soon as you are able to. 

Everyone.

Otherwise this rp may take a lot longer than it needs to. And it is already quite a story to get through... :training:


----------



## Samu3

Will get mine up Today or on Tuesday 
I still have Life of Advent and etc to post for Im just sorting through them


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Am I behind again already.....? I'll go check... :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Sorry for not posting, been busy with exams and stuff


----------



## Samu3

Feel free to go on without me for next update get my post for the present one up tomoz


EDIT# Mines up was rushed however so its not really detailed.


----------



## Serpion5

Update will come tomorrow. Stragglers, you have `till then.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I don't think I'm a straggler yet... :laugh: ah Serpion. I'll always be Shadow, silly little Shadow... wanting power for himself, the epicly failing in the process, but turning out all right in the end.

Wonder how I'll do that with Lacessera.... oh! I know.... :spiteful:


----------



## komanko

I wonder on the other hand when are you going to update your roleplay XD Work darvaleth work!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

This weekend. I no longer have the time to post except weekends. I'm sorry! *dodges hail of incoming thrown objects* :blush:


----------



## komanko

No no, No thrown objects this time. I repeat, _*THIS TIME!*_, XD anyway no worries Dravly.


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I don't think I'm a straggler yet... :laugh: ah Serpion. I'll always be Shadow, silly little Shadow... wanting power for himself, the epicly failing in the process, but turning out all right in the end.
> 
> Wonder how I'll do that with Lacessera.... oh! I know.... :spiteful:


Actually, speaking of Shadow, I was considering using him in an upcoming fanfic I`ve been toying with. Surely _The First Wraith_ deserves to have his story told? 

And of course, I like to recycle characters and create tie ins, so maybe we`ll see him again sometime in the future. He and his buddies are still out to kill the Deceiver after all. :spiteful: 

Have a look here for more info as I post it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

He could even somehow wind up .... I know. I'll use a subtle reference later...


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> He could even somehow wind up .... I know. I'll use a subtle reference later...


I assure you, the cast of Misery`s Company will put in a cameo here.




At some point. :wink:


----------



## WarpSpawned

heh, nice

I cant get a post up now, but I'll try to get one up tonight


----------



## Samu3

*Attention Everyone*
The Grey Knights have come to destroy us
In other Words scream and run because were all about to get PWONED

:suicide:
O well happy trials!


----------



## Serpion5

What`s going on? All I have left is two bloodletters. I can`t plunge a solar system into eternal darkness with two bloodletters! 

Kopmanko? 

Darvaleth? 

Snowy? 

Warpspawned?

Samu3?

Where is everybody?!



I`m so lonely... :shout:


----------



## hippypancake

I'm here!  ... oh wait I'm a plague bearer...jk not what you looking for


----------



## Serpion5

Thank you! 

NightLord?

Aramius?

Godsmacked? 


Also, you posted while I was trying to edit, Hippy. I thought my computer had crashed. :laugh: 

All good though.


----------



## hippypancake

xD score one for me


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Whilst hippy may be an epic ninja, I am most likely the opposite. My posting speed is about that of a crippled slug. I apologise, and will establish another pleasure cult ASAP...


----------



## Serpion5

Bah, you`re out of Anon`s sight and mind, Darvy. Lacaressa can pretty much do whatever she wants. For the moment... :spiteful:


----------



## warsmith7752

How many gaurdsmen are in a platoon by the way?


----------



## Serpion5

Ehhh. Say about ... Forty or fifty? Nothing you and your allies can`t handle, and you have Bonecrusher to help you.


----------



## Samu3

Depends If its a full one then about 70-80 off the top of my head 
I Have Exams this and next week my ability to post is now immobilised and without riggers I will be gone for a while. 
I Will post on Saturday/Sunday but after that I have a week of None stop work.


----------



## Serpion5

Go with sixty then.  Still a few tanks left as well.


----------



## komanko

Sorry, totally forgot that I need to post, hopefully I will have a post today.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Errrm, is there any way my bros can come back from the Warp later on, because its just me and one other . Don't know _what_ was going through my mind when I decided to kill them off...


----------



## WarpSpawned

Heh, what did make you kill 'em off?

Anyways, I'l try to get a post up tomorrow


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> Errrm, is there any way my bros can come back from the Warp later on, because its just me and one other . Don't know _what_ was going through my mind when I decided to kill them off...


:laugh: 

Don`t worry about it too much. When this ritual is complete, the warp will flood this world temporarily. 

Each character will be "rewarded" (hehehe) before we attempt to move to the next planet in the system. 

--- --- --- 


On another note, to salve my own conscience (pesky little bastard) I need to get a general idea of how... mature my players are. Some of you have your ages posted, which is fine, but I want to know if any of the others here are under the age of twelve, and if so, do you mind if this rp gets... well, graphic.

I ask because I have a few twists to put into the plot, but I want to be sure it`s safe before I commit to them. 

Farseer Darvaleth gave a warning for his post, but unfortunately (or luckily for you) every player pretty much has to read my posts to know what they are doing.

So, anybody under twelve?


----------



## WarpSpawned

anope, not 12 nor lower, far higher, even


----------



## Ultra111

I'm liking the rewards...can't wait for everyone to post and advance the RP


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Each character will be "rewarded" (hehehe) before we attempt to move to the next planet in the system.


*Crosses finger* Juggernaut, Juggernaut, Juggernaut, please please please!
Aaaaaaand, you get a bunny!
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!

No, I'm not under 12.:grin:


----------



## Ultra111

Questions about the rewards...

Will the rewards be from the daemon codex? 
Do we get a choice/say in the rewards?


----------



## hippypancake

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck forgot to post I'm going! hopefully by 12 tomorrow (I have...pacific(?) time)


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> Questions about the rewards...
> 
> Will the rewards be from the daemon codex?
> Do we get a choice/say in the rewards?


The gifts you receive may be from the codex, or they may be of my own devising, depending on how imaginitive I can be between now and update time. :santa:

And no, you get no say whatsoever.


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'll try to get post up tomorrow, sorry for delays


----------



## Samu3

I cant Exams make the time I can dedicate to Rping woefully Low.
My Daemon will have to be on autopilot sorry pplz

On the bright side after Exams I have two more weeks of school before two whole months of Break


----------



## DestroyerHive

> On the bright side after Exams I have two more weeks of school before two whole months of Break


In my school, we finish our exams and then Christman break begins! But that's not until December .


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 said:


> I cant Exams make the time I can dedicate to Rping woefully Low.
> My Daemon will have to be on autopilot sorry pplz
> 
> On the bright side after Exams I have two more weeks of school before two whole months of Break





DestroyerHive said:


> In my school, we finish our exams and then Christman break begins! But that's not until December .


Damn you both, I work up until two days before Christman, then have a week and a half break. I go back to work the day before my fucking birthday! :ireful2:


EDIT: Samu3 that`s fine, just drop a line when you`re back.


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'm done with all my Exams now (wewt!), last one was on Monday

So now I needs ta get me a (full-time) job and post


----------



## warsmith7752

my sister has to work christmas day


----------



## komanko

Will be posting right now, but I wanted to know... Is this still alive XD?


----------



## Serpion5

komanko said:


> Will be posting right now, but I wanted to know... Is this still alive XD?


YES! :ireful2: 

Why is it everyone can post in this thread, but nobody does any action posts?

All these damn daemons have been standing around scratching their genitals for over a week now! 

:headbutt:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Because RL is busy
I have half of it typed up but I've only been able to add to it occasionally

Its a bit short atm and I'm trying to flesh it out


----------



## Serpion5

Relax! :laugh:

I`m kidding, I`d rather have good posts than some crap written on the fly. :biggrin:

And you don`t need to tell me that RL is busy. I`ve worked 12-13 hour days for the past two weeks, including saturdays, and Boss says there`s 2-3 more coming. 

:hang1:


----------



## Samu3

Serpion5 said:


> I`m kidding, I`d rather have good posts than some crap written on the fly. :biggrin:


I do that normally first thing that comes to mind......:shok:

It does seem that Rl has everybody down for the count right now *Cough* Black Opts:gamer2: *Cough*
I've just been waiting for an excuse to use that smily


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 said:


> I do that normally first thing that comes to mind......:shok:


Yeah well... So do I.  

Kind of. I have a couple of tabs open at a time, one dedicated to the rp, one to browse other sections while I brainstorm and compose, and sometimes a third to look back on charsheets and past posts. :music:

Currently, Heresy and hobby are taking up the better part of my free time, Ploss has this thing going and I thought I`d have a crack at submissions. 



That said, I don`t mind if people want to withdraw, just so long as they let me know.


----------



## komanko

I'll post today, I know I said that I will post yesterday but my internet crashed and got it fixed only very late yesterday.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It upsets me greatly that I must announce that I will no longer be able to take part in this roleplay. Whilst I hope the GM, and all the participants, will understand this is not out of choice; this is the first time I've even been able to reach the Roleplay Forum for well over a week now. Whilst I am sure there are many with more work than me, and who still manage to post, I have failed. I cannot continue to participate, and for that I am very sorry.

Again, apologies. I wish the RP luck and am sure that it will flourish and bloom, even if I cannot witness the creative masterpiece it will soon become. I am sorry.

I am so sorry, Serpion. I witnessed you join this forum, and have seen you surpass me in all things. I must seem a poor example to you. One day, I will hope to amend this failure.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

it's been nice playing with you farseer


----------



## Serpion5

That makes two, because Komanko has dropped out as well.


----------



## Ultra111

When's the next update?


----------



## WarpSpawned

Sad to see you go Farseer, your a great RPer


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> It upsets me greatly that I must announce that I will no longer be able to take part in this roleplay. Whilst I hope the GM, and all the participants, will understand this is not out of choice; this is the first time I've even been able to reach the Roleplay Forum for well over a week now. Whilst I am sure there are many with more work than me, and who still manage to post, I have failed. I cannot continue to participate, and for that I am very sorry.
> 
> Again, apologies. I wish the RP luck and am sure that it will flourish and bloom, even if I cannot witness the creative masterpiece it will soon become. I am sorry.
> 
> I am so sorry, Serpion. I witnessed you join this forum, and have seen you surpass me in all things. I must seem a poor example to you. One day, I will hope to amend this failure.


Farseer Darvaleth, If I have become anything of a worthwhile player/GM, it was from following your example in _The Sick Children._ When I came here, I had little experience with RP`s, indeed having a look back now I see _Misery`s Company_ as a failure on my part. Lack of a solid storyline, poor patience and negotiation, even losing a player (who have not seen since on the forum, and for which I feel terrible) have made me realize that I had to be patient and committed, qualities I sorely lacked at the time.

Do not feel Bad, Farseer. Although I had a few surprises planned for your character (and a few of you others as well), I will not force you to stay for my sake, and I will respect your decision. Thank you for having the enthusiasm (if not the free time :laugh to join me for as long as you did. 

:thank_you:



Ultra111 said:


> When's the next update?


When a few more players have posted... Failing that, next weekend. I won`t wait forever.


----------



## warsmith7752

Crap, reading through the action I see that I haven't posted yet. I had it typed up but forgot to post it and now I can't


----------



## Samu3

Exams are over! 
Did decently failed math however, bummer.
Will post next update or do you want one now?


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 said:


> Exams are over!
> Did decently failed math however, bummer.
> Will post next update or do you want one now?


You haven`t responded to the last update, so asap would be good.

btw, I failed Maths as well. Who needs math anyway? :sarcastichand:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Although I had a few surprises planned for your character (and a few of you others as well),


Sure ya didk:. No seriously, I believe you! (wink, wink, nudge, nudge). 



> Who needs math anyway?


software engineer 
actuary 
computer systems analyst 
computer programmer 
mathematician 
income 
future outlook 
physical demands 
job security 
stress 
work environment 
actuary-- assemble and analyze statistics to calculate probabilities of death, sickness, injury, disability, unemployment, retirement, and property loss; design insurance and pension plans and ensure that they are maintained on a sound financial basis 
mathematics teacher-- introduce students to the power and beauty of mathematics in elementary, junior high, or high school mathematics courses 
operations research analyst-- assist organizations (manufacturers, airlines, military) in developing the most efficient, cost-effective solutions to organizational operations and problems; this includes strategy, forecasting, resource allocation, facilities layout, inventory control, personnel schedules, and distribution systems 
statistician-- collect, analyze, and present numerical data resulting from surveys and experiments 
physician-- diagnose patient illnesses, prescribe medication, teach classes, mentor interns, and do clinical research; students with a good mathematics background will find themselves being admitted to the best medical schools and discover that mathematics has prepared them well for the discipline, analysis, and problem- solving required in the field of medicine 
research scientist-- model atmospheric conditions to gain insight into the effect of changing emissions from cars, trucks, power plants, and factories; apply these models in the development of alternative fuels 
computer scientist-- interface the technology of computers with the underlying mathematical principles of such diverse applications as medical diagnoses, graphics animation, interior design, cryptogrraphy, and parallel computers 
inventory strategist-- analyze historical sales data, model forecast uncertainty to design contingency plans, and analyze catalog displays to make them more successful; analyze consumer responses 
staff systems air traffic control analyst-- apply probability, statistics, and logistsics to air traffic control operations; use simulated aircraft flight to monitor air traffic control computer systems 
cryptologist-- design and analyze schemes used to transmit secret information 
attorney-- research, comprehend, and apply local, state, and federal laws; a good background in mathematics will help a student get admitted to law school and assist in the understanding of complicated theoretical legal concepts 
economist-- interpret and analyze the interrelationships among factors which drive the economics of a particular organization, industry, or country 
mathematics professor-- teach mathematics classes, do theoretical research, and advise undergraduate and graduate students at colleges and universities 
environmental mathematician-- work as member of interdisciplinary team of scientists and professionals studying problems at specific Superfund sites; communicate effectively across many academic discilplines and be able to summarize work in writing 
robotics engineer-- combine mathematics, engineering, and computer science in the study and design of robots 
geophysical mathematician -- develop the mathematical basis for seismic imaging tools used in the exploration and production of oil and gas reservoirs 
design -- use computer graphics and mathematical modeling in the design and construction of physical prototypes; integrate geometric design with cost-effective manufacturing of resulting products 
ecologist -- study the interrelationships of organisms and their environments and the underlying mathematical dynamics 
geodesist -- study applied science involving the precise measurement of the size and shape of the earth and its gravity field (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist) 
photogrammetrist -- study the applied science of multi-spectral image acquisition from terrestrial, aerial and satellite camera platforms, followed up by the image processing, analysis, storage, display, and distribution in various hard-copy and digital format (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist) 
civil engineer -- plan, design, and manage the construction of land vehicle, aircraft, water, and energy transport systems; analyze and control systems for land vehicular traffic; analyze and control environmental systems for sewage and water treatment; develop sites for industrial, commercial and residential home use; analyze and control systems for storm water drainage and storage; manage construction of foundations, structures and buildings; analyze construction materials ; and surface soils and subterranean material analysis (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist) 
geomatics engineer -- once known as "surveying engineer", includes geodetic surveying : takes into account the size and shape of the earth, in order to determine the precise horizontal and vertical positions of geodetic reference monuments; cadastral surveying : establishes and reestablishes the reference monuments for the U.S. Public Land Survey System, i.e., township and section corners; topographic surveying : determines the detailed configuration or contour of the natural earth's surface and the position of fixed objects thereon or related thereto; hydrographic surveying : similarly determines underwater contours and features; land surveying : is the location of existing parcel and new land subdivision lines, road and utility rights-of-way and easement lines, and determination of the location of existing and new reference monuments, which mark property lines and parcel corners; land surveying : also involves the preparation of legal descriptions for officially recorded land ownership conveyance deeds and other land title documents; construction surveying : is the determination of the direction and length between and the elevations of reference points for fixed private and public works, as embraced within the definition and practice of civil engineering, and the labeling of reference markers containing critical information for the construction thereof; design, operation and management of advanced Geographic Information Systems (GIS and Land Information Systems (LIS), as well as other sophisticated computer mapping and CAD based geospatial applications (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist) 

meow.


----------



## warsmith7752

You copy and pasted that right? If not you have FAR to much free time.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> You copy and pasted that right? If not you have FAR to much free time.


yes to both.


----------



## warsmith7752

What do you canadians do in your spare time anyway? (apart from Rp of course)
It's to cold to out isn't it?


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> Sure ya didk:. No seriously, I believe you! (wink, wink, nudge, nudge).


Well, you have nothing to worry about, but Darvaleth was a member of one of my previous rp`s. 

Warsmith and Warpspawned will understand if the time comes. It`s a shame eh89 didn`t end up joining and I just noticed Lither is back on the forum! 


...I have an apology to attend to. 



DestroyerHive said:


> software engineer
> actuary
> computer systems analyst
> computer programmer
> mathematician
> income
> future outlook
> physical demands
> job security
> stress
> work environment
> actuary-- assemble and analyze statistics to calculate probabilities of death, sickness, injury, disability, unemployment, retirement, and property loss; design insurance and pension plans and ensure that they are maintained on a sound financial basis
> mathematics teacher-- introduce students to the power and beauty of mathematics in elementary, junior high, or high school mathematics courses
> operations research analyst-- assist organizations (manufacturers, airlines, military) in developing the most efficient, cost-effective solutions to organizational operations and problems; this includes strategy, forecasting, resource allocation, facilities layout, inventory control, personnel schedules, and distribution systems
> statistician-- collect, analyze, and present numerical data resulting from surveys and experiments
> physician-- diagnose patient illnesses, prescribe medication, teach classes, mentor interns, and do clinical research; students with a good mathematics background will find themselves being admitted to the best medical schools and discover that mathematics has prepared them well for the discipline, analysis, and problem- solving required in the field of medicine
> research scientist-- model atmospheric conditions to gain insight into the effect of changing emissions from cars, trucks, power plants, and factories; apply these models in the development of alternative fuels
> computer scientist-- interface the technology of computers with the underlying mathematical principles of such diverse applications as medical diagnoses, graphics animation, interior design, cryptogrraphy, and parallel computers
> inventory strategist-- analyze historical sales data, model forecast uncertainty to design contingency plans, and analyze catalog displays to make them more successful; analyze consumer responses
> staff systems air traffic control analyst-- apply probability, statistics, and logistsics to air traffic control operations; use simulated aircraft flight to monitor air traffic control computer systems
> cryptologist-- design and analyze schemes used to transmit secret information
> attorney-- research, comprehend, and apply local, state, and federal laws; a good background in mathematics will help a student get admitted to law school and assist in the understanding of complicated theoretical legal concepts
> economist-- interpret and analyze the interrelationships among factors which drive the economics of a particular organization, industry, or country
> mathematics professor-- teach mathematics classes, do theoretical research, and advise undergraduate and graduate students at colleges and universities
> environmental mathematician-- work as member of interdisciplinary team of scientists and professionals studying problems at specific Superfund sites; communicate effectively across many academic discilplines and be able to summarize work in writing
> robotics engineer-- combine mathematics, engineering, and computer science in the study and design of robots
> geophysical mathematician -- develop the mathematical basis for seismic imaging tools used in the exploration and production of oil and gas reservoirs
> design -- use computer graphics and mathematical modeling in the design and construction of physical prototypes; integrate geometric design with cost-effective manufacturing of resulting products
> ecologist -- study the interrelationships of organisms and their environments and the underlying mathematical dynamics
> geodesist -- study applied science involving the precise measurement of the size and shape of the earth and its gravity field (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist)
> photogrammetrist -- study the applied science of multi-spectral image acquisition from terrestrial, aerial and satellite camera platforms, followed up by the image processing, analysis, storage, display, and distribution in various hard-copy and digital format (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist)
> civil engineer -- plan, design, and manage the construction of land vehicle, aircraft, water, and energy transport systems; analyze and control systems for land vehicular traffic; analyze and control environmental systems for sewage and water treatment; develop sites for industrial, commercial and residential home use; analyze and control systems for storm water drainage and storage; manage construction of foundations, structures and buildings; analyze construction materials ; and surface soils and subterranean material analysis (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist)
> geomatics engineer -- once known as "surveying engineer", includes geodetic surveying : takes into account the size and shape of the earth, in order to determine the precise horizontal and vertical positions of geodetic reference monuments; cadastral surveying : establishes and reestablishes the reference monuments for the U.S. Public Land Survey System, i.e., township and section corners; topographic surveying : determines the detailed configuration or contour of the natural earth's surface and the position of fixed objects thereon or related thereto; hydrographic surveying : similarly determines underwater contours and features; land surveying : is the location of existing parcel and new land subdivision lines, road and utility rights-of-way and easement lines, and determination of the location of existing and new reference monuments, which mark property lines and parcel corners; land surveying : also involves the preparation of legal descriptions for officially recorded land ownership conveyance deeds and other land title documents; construction surveying : is the determination of the direction and length between and the elevations of reference points for fixed private and public works, as embraced within the definition and practice of civil engineering, and the labeling of reference markers containing critical information for the construction thereof; design, operation and management of advanced Geographic Information Systems (GIS and Land Information Systems (LIS), as well as other sophisticated computer mapping and CAD based geospatial applications (courtesy of Bruce Hedquist)
> 
> meow.


I am none of these. So  

woof.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Did I just see a mention of Taint and the other (surviving) Necrons? O.O (yay)

should have post done later


----------



## hippypancake

I will be posting tomorrow

I had to take apart my computer to fix the wireless connector


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Did I just see a mention of Taint and the other (surviving) Necrons? O.O (yay)


Yeah. So who would you back between Taint and Oonu? :biggrin: Purely for curiosity`s sake of course. :laugh: 



hippypancake said:


> I will be posting tomorrow
> 
> I had to take apart my computer to fix the wireless connector


That`s fine dude, as long as you`re up by the weekend. The update is pretty much ready to go, so when you`re done I`ll put it up. :good:


----------



## Ultra111

I don't understand this Necron Taint and Oonu thing  lol


----------



## warsmith7752

is pain still dead? or did he use his god modded powers to resurect himself?


----------



## WarpSpawned

Dammit Serp! Dont make me favour a creation! I'd try to back 'em both as fair as I could.

Although I suppose Oon'Nu could always return from the Warp while Taint may or may not be able to be resurrected by Tomb Spyder...

I shall dwell upon it
--
@ultra11, Oon'Nu is my Daemon in this RP and Taint was/is my necron from Serpion's Necron RP


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> I don't understand this Necron Taint and Oonu thing  lol


Taint was Warpspawned`s character in my first (and horribly mismanaged) rp based on a group of renegade Necrons. Their mission failed and the leader was killed along with several other characters. It was still a bit of fun, a good practice run for later rps`s and a good prequel for what is to come... :spiteful:



warsmith7752 said:


> is pain still dead? or did he use his god modded powers to resurect himself?


Pain is alive, the story of his heroic revival and epic journey back to the group will be covered later. And he will appear alongside the others of the group. Those that survived anyway. More to come on that later. 



WarpSpawned said:


> Dammit Serp! Dont make me favour a creation! I'd try to back 'em both as fair as I could.
> 
> Although I suppose Oon'Nu could always return from the Warp while Taint may or may not be able to be resurrected by Tomb Spyder...
> 
> I shall dwell upon it


Bah! Come now, would Taint, Fifth or Oon`Nu fight fair? Your characters are among the most evil sons of bitches I`ve ever seen.  


... and make sure they keep it up, eh? :clapping:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Evil? Really?
I merely molded Fifth's personality to take on the role you were forcing upon it, such as leadership of a Brood of Tyranids, and _the complete and utter hatred of most of said Brood_ Except Third, _he_ stuck with Fifth until the end *lousy other Broodmates*
Taint was standard Flayed One with a bit of my manic side thrown in, really just a preactise for settling into a Necron role
and Oon'Nu...well, Oon'Nu is...happy...in a plucking-limbs-of-screaming-humans way.
I'm still settling into the Daemon's role anyway

So, define 'evil', please

Edit: And I just had the _best_ idea for a Plague Daemons appearance! Sucks that I didnt think of it when Oon'Nu was created, ah well, here's a drawing I did of Oon'Nu...and Poxgiver...and some Nurglings:


----------



## Serpion5

:laugh: 

By evil, Warpspawned, I mean _Badass!_

You need to understand that my morals are not exactly set in stone, and are a topic that do not belong in this section of the forum. (you`ll have to peruse Off Topic and WN&CE to see that. If you dare...)


By the way, that`s an epic picture! :good: You`ve given me the artist bug again... It`s such a damn shame my computer won`t upload images on Heresy... :cray: 

But I`ll keep trying! :wild:


EDIT: Actually, now that I think of it, Taint`s loyalty was pretty admirable. And Fifth, well, Fifth did adhere to the survival of the fittest mentality of the Hive, so I guess he wasn`t so bad... And Oon`Nu is... well, a daemon. He can only do what his creator wills his personality to do, so I guess he`s not at fault. Alright Warp, you`ve caught me out on that one. :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Hey, if you want a picture, just PM me a description, I'll see what I can do with it
And thanks, glad you like it


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Hey, if you want a picture, just PM me a description, I'll see what I can do with it
> And thanks, glad you like it


Try Taint and Fifth if you want. You`d know them better than me. I`m gonna have a go at Misery and First. If I still have the motivation after that, the rest. :so_happy:


----------



## WarpSpawned

I tried a Warrior once before...turned into a Hydralisk

Working on Taint, I don't tend to color anymore but they still look good shaded, have a look at my DevArt page, if you want

http://kompletefanatik.deviantart.com/


----------



## Serpion5

Didn`t know you were a deviant as well. :good:

...not that I`m much of one. Have had so little time recently, and most of it has been here. I`m all over this forum, maybe it`s time for a bit of deviance again. 

Thanks for this inspiration Warp, you are full of surprises.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Ah, no problem.
Whats your profile? I'll take a look at it


----------



## Serpion5

Serpion5. Same as my Heretic profile, my email and my steam account.

Yeah. Imaginitive aren`t I? :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Um, yes...imaginative...
ah-heh >.> (dontkillmycharactersplzkthx)

I do not have Steam, buuut I tend to have different usernames for everything!


----------



## Serpion5

Memory like a sieve. :crazy: Same username avoids confusion. 

And your character`s fate(s) lies in your hands. 





Both of them... :spiteful:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Well, if you put it that way....
*Starts thinking of way to prevent Taint from eviscerating a laughing Oon'Nu*

I really dont want to choose between them, but ah well, things happen as they do


----------



## Serpion5

Ahaha! No more spoilers for now, Warp. But you know me, I love to put in twists and surprises. Sp speaking of Taint, I actually thought... Hmmmmm *brilliant idea* 

That will go for everyone. There is much much more WTF on the way. :biggrin: 


And now fatigue takes its toll on my cursed mortal flesh. Stupid tiring job. Sleep awaits... :lazy2:


----------



## Serpion5

@Hippypancake: Sorry for missing you buddy, let me know when you`re back and I`ll edit you back in. Or you can go from here if you want.


----------



## Samu3

Mmmmm.... Post will be up after Work tomorow.
As a Grey Knights player I feel obligated to stick up for our attackers and as a result my post will involve getting my ass handed to me.k:


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 said:


> As a Grey Knights player I feel obligated to stick up for our attackers and as a result my post will involve getting my ass handed to me.k:


Whatever you want, mate. :taunt:


----------



## Ultra111

Serpion, when you said I have been gifted with rage of khorne, did you mean fury of khorne? I couldn't find rage in the codex.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

Serpion5 said:


> Whatever you want, mate. :taunt:


yeah thats why i was whooped too.


----------



## Samu3

Samu3 said:


> Mmmmm.... Post will be up after Work tomorow.


Frack buggery work called and asked me to pull an all dayer, My post may be on Sunday
For a casual position they sure take advantage


----------



## DestroyerHive

:shout:  I _think _I may have just killed my last brother...

Well, at least I have a whip and super-natural speed on my side...


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> :shout:  I _think _I may have just killed my last brother...
> 
> Well, at least I have a whip and super-natural speed on my side...


You could always join my retinue...(of course you would be my bitch though  lol )


----------



## DestroyerHive

> You could always join my retinue...(of course you would be my bitch though lol )


I can do that, but instead of making me your B*&^#, I'd kick the crap outta you and take your cohort :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111

Your super agility vs my super strength...and 10 bloodletters backing me up...bring it on bi-atch  haha


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Your super agility vs my super strength...and 10 bloodletters backing me up...bring it on bi-atch haha


That's like matching nemesis with Albert Wesker (if you follow RE), which means I'll win!  The 10 Bloodletters are just more flies to swat.


----------



## warsmith7752

Sorry to sound like a noon but what is the difference between pink and blue horrors and why do the other two powers do? I dont have the codex,


----------



## Ultra111

Korthose: Minor battle damage has instigated the first hints of a split into two Horrors of Blue status, but you are able to hold on and resist the damage. You receive the We are Legion ability, giving you a greater perception of your surroundings and allowing you to target multiple enemies. In addition, you receive the Soul Devourer ability, or an equivalent ability, such as a daemonic sword if you wish. 

We are Legion = codex says the unit can shoot at more than one unit per turn. So I guess you are more perceptive of your surroundings, and your more deadly with your ranged attacks.

Soul Devourer = You can reach into the enemies body, and wrench out its soul. counts as a power weapon. Causes leadership tests if the model sufferes an unsaved wound. 

Hope that helps ya mate.


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> Serpion, when you said I have been gifted with rage of khorne, did you mean fury of khorne? I couldn't find rage in the codex.


Uh... Yeah, probably. 



Samu3 said:


> Frack buggery work called and asked me to pull an all dayer, My post may be on Sunday
> For a casual position they sure take advantage


A friend of mine worked casual. The way they take advantage of it sometimes is criminal imo.



warsmith7752 said:


> Sorry to sound like a noon but what is the difference between pink and blue horrors and why do the other two powers do? I dont have the codex,


When a Pink Horror is destroyed, it becomes two Blue Horrors. Your character managed to resist the damage, but his personality began to split. It has not hindered you in any way, in fact as Ultra said you gained a higher perception of your surroundings and can combat multiple enemies at once from range.

The Soul Devourer is up to you to represent, whether you follow the codex description (given by Ultra above) or a fancy sword or whatever. In essence, you have increased CC effectiveness, how you apply it is your call. 




@DestroyerHive: Sorry, no jugger yet but the fact that you outlasted your brothers speaks volumes to your skill. Perhaps Khorne`s generosity will be piqued again soon...


----------



## Samu3

Back from work, cut it short by telling them I was busy.... Tell no-one

I Get the Bolt of Tzeentch! I shall wield it like the mighty God Zeus to strike the Heretic! Which in this case is the servants of the False Emp?
Either way its cool


----------



## DestroyerHive

> @DestroyerHive: Sorry, no jugger yet but the fact that you outlasted your brothers speaks volumes to your skill. Perhaps Khorne`s generosity will be piqued again soon...


Aw, jee, thanks!:victory: Hear that Ultra?:sarcastichand:


----------



## Ultra111

Hey, I captured the freakin girl which was needed for the bloody summoning thing; and I've been killing grey knights, your still wasting your energy on measly guardsmen


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Hey, I captured the freakin girl which was needed for the bloody summoning thing; and I've been killing grey knights, your still wasting your energy on measly guardsmen


Oooooh oo-la la! 5 Grey Knights and a girl... I got a Basilisk and about 30 Guardsmen.

You have 3 attacks (4 on the charge), S5 (with unholy might) Power Weapon that are also rending, against around 5 grey knights who are T4 with a 3+ save, which you ignore anyway. Add to the fact you have 10 Bloodletters helping you out, also with Power Weapons .

I, on the other hand  penetrated a Basilisk's rear armor with a measly 4 attacks at S4, no Bloodletters to help me out, and then proceeded to slaughter my way through 27 S3 attacks (at the minimum) at WS3 and Platton Commander at WS4. My 4 S4 Power Weapon attacks killed 25 (again, the bare minimum) Guardmen.


----------



## Ultra111

Ah but fluff and gaming is totally different! In a game, a guardsmen squad could kill grey knight terminators, but that would never happen in fluff 

5 Grey Knights are a lot harder to kill that 30 guardsmen in fluff


----------



## DestroyerHive

Yes but in fluff, :wink: 10 Bloodletters and a Herald against 5 GK has a better chance than 1 Herald against 30 guardsmen


----------



## warsmith7752

So Korthose now has multiple personality disorder? I could always make him act the smeagle of LOTR.


----------



## Ultra111

I'm not sure he has it yet, but he's on his way


----------



## warsmith7752

Trust me once you read my post you will be convinced he has it.


----------



## Ultra111

look forward to it.

For some reason I can't be arsed to post...probably because I'm with my best mate who I haven't seen in 3 months having a laugh  should be up tomorrow though


----------



## Samu3

DestroyerHive said:


> Yes but in fluff, :wink: 10 Bloodletters and a Herald against 5 GK has a better chance than 1 Herald against 30 guardsmen


Trust me as a Grey Knights player that Fluff wise a GK is equal to some hundred guardsmen on the field. If it were not for the fact that we are the main characters and cant die so prematurely in the game then I am positive that we would all be banished back to the warp.

They just seem easy on the tabletop to even the odds.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Trust me as a Grey Knights player that Fluff wise a GK is equal to some hundred guardsmen on the field. If it were not for the fact that we are the main characters and cant die so prematurely in the game then I am positive that we would all be banished back to the warp.
> 
> They just seem easy on the tabletop to even the odds.


Stay out of this old man!:threaten::aggressive:


----------



## Serpion5

warsmith7752 said:


> So Korthose now has multiple personality disorder? I could always make him act the smeagle of LOTR.


:grin: :threaten: Hehe... I like.



DestroyerHive said:


> Stay out of this old man!:threaten::aggressive:


Respect thy elders, you damn child! Are you older than me?


@ Destroyer + Ultra: Be competitive, boys.There`s more than just juggers up for grabs. :biggrin:

But keep it reasonable, yah?


----------



## Samu3

My post is up, could have been more detailed but it drags on as it is.
The Khorney boys get all the fun! Juggers! maybe something nice from Tzeentch, yes?:biggrin:

Also Holocaust is da bomb!
EDIT* PS.. They didnt blow the whole roof up just were I was standing, be Godmodding otherwise.


----------



## warsmith7752

*coughdiskoftzeentchcought*


----------



## DestroyerHive

> *coughdiskoftzeentchcought*


Yeah, you get flying manta rays that can blow up tanks! What more do ya want? 



> But keep it reasonable, yah?


Considered and denied. Next!



> @ Destroyer + Ultra: Be competitive, boys.There`s more than just juggers up for grabs.


You mean like this? 
View attachment 9425


'Cuz I really want one of these :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752

A rabbit utilised as tools of war...... I like it.


----------



## DestroyerHive

^ Yeah, I think I'm going to make either Krootox riders using rabbits, or Bloodcrushers using rabbits I should post up some pics of Squignilla, a mix of a squig and my bunny Vanilla. Won me many battles, she did .


----------



## Serpion5

:laugh: Sounds a bit like my mate`s shihtzu Great Unclean One! Indestructible it was.


----------



## Samu3

Sounds like the time we tried to use our dog as a squiggoth:grin:
He was still young so he tried to eat all the models (On both sides)

What? dont tell me you've never thought about it!:laugh:

I Like the Rabbit however


----------



## warsmith7752

I have a pet budgie and I have decided to re-re name it tzeentch (because it's a bird and so is tzeentch) and this is purely because I can make up rediculus apocalypse rules and shove him on a table and declare in a heroic manner

I WIN PUNY HUMAN, THINK AGAIN BEFORE TAKING ON THE LORD OF CHANGE.

Edit: changed my mind it would be an evil mannor


----------



## DestroyerHive

^ Lol! I have a budgie too, but never considered using him as a Lord of Change. :laugh:

Okay, I got it! Put my rabbit (Vanilla) with the Orks, as a Squiggoth, and my budgie (Snowy) with my Chaos Daemons, as a Lord of Change. Fight!

Turn 1: Squiggoth moves 12" and charges the Lord of Change. Lord of Change takes 2 wounds and consolidates 4" away from Squiggoth.

Turn 2: Lord of Change moves 12" back, and attempts to run off the board, but doesn't make it. Squiggoth charges the Lord of Change, and causes another 2 wounds, killing it. Lord of Change returns to the Warp, forever plotting his revenge...

Turn 3: Little boy cries over dead bird. Mom kills boy. Rabbit is covered in blood, but no one seems to notice.


----------



## warsmith7752

Three words, what the hell?


----------



## Serpion5

Once Ultra has posted, I`ll put up the next update.


----------



## Ultra111

Sorry about keeping you waiting guys, posted just a few minutes ago


----------



## Samu3

Not to shoot WarpSpawned down I like his posts but Is it possible to infect a Grey Knight with the plague of Nurgle? They carry Wards on their armor and have them engraved onto their flesh to prevent such things.
No Grey Knight has ever fallen mentally but I'm not sure wether their bodies have the same sort of deal going on. (Rumored that their Gene'Seed was taken from the Emp himself)


----------



## WarpSpawned

You have a point, Samu, a valid point, though I've seen (table-top game/book-wise) Grey Kinights fal to plague, it doesnt mean that it corrupts their minds or souls, it just kills

But yeah, I can edit that...

And there, now a guardsman instead of a Grey Knight


----------



## Serpion5

I`m pretty sure a Grey Knight can fall to plague as easily as any astartes. Remember that a daemon is a _physical_ manifestation of chaos, not purely a psychic entity. The Knights would undoubtedly resist the effects of a psychic gift, but a wrack of disease and virulent plague I imagine would still do what it did best.

To me, being resistant to disease simply because it came from a daemon would be like a Grey Knight being resistant to a Bloodletter`s Hellblade.

I didn`t have a problem with it, but if you wanted to edit it, then it`s fine. 

Between you all, your cohorts and the Greaters, the Knights are basically dead or crippled by now. 




Heh, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Samu3

It doesnt bother me either way I was just curious
I guess its time to wreck the rest of the guards NPC lives?


----------



## Serpion5

Yeah, you guys can post again if you want, finish the guard, finish the Knights, just so long as you are at the palace waiting for Anon when you`re done. :biggrin:

EDIT: Update should be up on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Ultra111

Before I post, how many Knights are left?


----------



## WarpSpawned

I actually havent seen many of the Slaaneshi Players post
Probably because there's only one


----------



## DestroyerHive

I ended my post saying that Bonecrusher called me over, so I guess we can assume that I pretty much just ran all the way over to the palace...


----------



## warsmith7752

Yeah I did something similar, I ended my post saying that Korthose was making his way over to the palace.


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> Before I post, how many Knights are left?


It`s not overly important really, if you want to post again, just kill another half a dozen. We are all empowered by the dark warp energy atm, so it will not be difficult. Any surviving knights will be slain by NPC`s, or simply left to wander the darkness on this world forever. Hehehe...

@Warsmith+Destroyer: Your posts are fine.

@Warpspawned: Farseer Darvaleth left, and Aramius has not posted in a looong time. That`s our Slaaneshi crew... :laugh:

It happens in these rp`s, we lose people. It doesn`t bother me, because I know that those who stay are dedicated players. 

Komanko lost interest, Aramius, Snowy, Nightlord and Hippypancakes have been absent for a while, and Darvaleth didn`t have the time.

I don`t mind, they are free to rejoin anytime.  If they let me know first.


----------



## Serpion5

The Update is upon us! :wild: 

It`s not a real hard one (unless you want it to be) just a bit of thought and monologue really.


----------



## Serpion5

Next update in three days. That`s wednesday, people. :rtfm: So be quick about it.


----------



## DestroyerHive

^ Sorry, started my own RP and getting carried away .


----------



## Ultra111

Loving how this is going along guys; let's keep it up!


----------



## WarpSpawned

Massive storm damage at my place, no landline, no internet, am using kiosk pc to tell all I wont have net for another week, so sorry


----------



## Serpion5

Fair enough. Oon`Nu will be temporarily controlled as an NPC, but left obscure so as not to disrupt WarpSpawn`s control. 

@DestroyerHive: I know what you mean. I`m participating in three rp`s besides this one, it can be hectic remembering which guy is in which story... :scratchhead:


----------



## warsmith7752

It would be funny to see you post your knights post here, the hypothetical look on the deamons faces while a knight goes charging at an imaginery nob.


----------



## Samu3

Gah! Sorry forgot to post all this time, will be up tomoz, Guest over right now.\\

EDIT# Done but were is everybody else Im still only Third to post!


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Done but were is everybody else Im still only Third to post!


No, I was Third, - you were Seveth :laugh:.

Just had another mood swing when I wrote my post... In every RP I'm a savage alien/daemon that gets depressed at one point or another, and throws a tantrum...


----------



## Ultra111

What is a SoB repentia?


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> What is a SoB repentia?


Basically, a whining nun without power armour running around with a huge eviscerator chainsword. They`re sisters so caught up in faith that they forsake their armour because they perceive themselves as unworthy.

They won`t fear you, but their blind fanaticism will lessen their focus, making you a superior combatant. Bear in mind though, that eviscerators are huge and hurt a lot. :laugh: 


@DestroyerHive: Third is dead mate. Time to move on.


----------



## Ultra111

Ok mate, no worries.

Think I'll criticise gong'alt for being such a whiny pussy in my post after tonight


----------



## DestroyerHive

^ Did it ever occur to you that some Bloodletters may have a HEART!?


----------



## Samu3

DestroyerHive said:


> ^ Did it ever occur to you that some Bloodletters may have a HEART!?


No
There easy post for me:victory:

My post will be up Either tomorow or the day after that


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> ^ Did it ever occur to you that some Bloodletters may have a HEART!?


They have no heart, only Khornes raging will.

At least, the best do...(like Tha'Aktos )


----------



## warsmith7752

My Post will be up tomorrow,


----------



## Ultra111

My post may be up tonight, but I'm busy with things tonight, and I have 3 weeks off starting tomorrow, so plenty of time then


----------



## Serpion5

Let`s try and keep it to weekly posts, eh? Farseer Darvaleth and I are planning a joint sequel Rp that I think my old _Misery`s Company_ players will be especially interested in.

As such I would like this Rp to run smoothly and finish within the next couple of months, because some of the characters will play a part. :wink:


----------



## warsmith7752

*raised eyebrow*


----------



## Serpion5

warsmith7752 said:


> *raised eyebrow*


:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## DestroyerHive

Serpion, is there going to be a point in the RP where we can challenge one of our own teammates? Because I _really_ wanna kill Tha'Aktos :ireful2: Oh, and instead of a Jugger I want a Brass Scorpion now :wink:.


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> Serpion, is there going to be a point in the RP where we can challenge one of our own teammates? Because I _really_ wanna kill Tha'Aktos :ireful2: Oh, and instead of a Jugger I want a Brass Scorpion now :wink:.


How do you plan to achieve such an impossible feit?

EDIt - is it possible for a bloodletter who is incredibly powerful to be raised to bloodthirster status? That would be an amazing gift


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> How do you plan to achieve such an impossible feit?
> 
> EDIt - is it possible for a bloodletter who is incredibly powerful to be raised to bloodthirster status? That would be an amazing gift


You do realize that to achieve Bloothirster status you`d essentially have to defeat one? 

Really, what are the odds of a bloodletter defeating a thirster! 

Ahaha... haha... haa... :security:


And on attacking your teammates? Not yet. Just... we`ll have to...



Look, just not yet, ok? :threaten:


----------



## WarpSpawned

My modem is fried!

I have at least another week til the phone company repairs the landlines and I get a new modem

Thanks Serpion, for looking after Oon'Nu, you mind if you control him for a bit longer?


----------



## Serpion5

Not a prob. Oon`Nu`s actions will be covered in the updates. 

I`ll try to keep in character. :biggrin:

*rechecking warpspawn`s charsheet*


----------



## Ultra111

Serpion5 said:


> You do realize that to achieve Bloothirster status you`d essentially have to defeat one?
> 
> Really, what are the odds of a bloodletter defeating a thirster!
> 
> Ahaha... haha... haa... :security:
> 
> 
> And on attacking your teammates? Not yet. Just... we`ll have to...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, just not yet, ok? :threaten:


Oh, I'll never defeat a bloodthirster...


----------



## Serpion5

The update is coming very soon, those who have been posting reliably are going to be far better off than those lagging behind. 

It seems the bloodletters want all the glory. 

Where is my other horror and plaguebearer? One of them is going, one of them is currently NPC due to technical difficulties. 

Updates will happen regularly from now on. If you miss them, you miss hard earned points (I`m keeping score!) that will affect the daemonic gifts you receive in future. :wink:


----------



## Ultra111

Serpion5 said:


> The update is coming very soon, those who have been posting reliably are going to be far better off than those lagging behind.
> 
> It seems the bloodletters want all the glory.
> 
> Where is my other horror and plaguebearer? One of them is going, one of them is currently NPC due to technical difficulties.
> 
> Updates will happen regularly from now on. If you miss them, you miss hard earned points (I`m keeping score!) that will affect the daemonic gifts you receive in future. :wink:


I'm'a be one powerful bastard


----------



## Samu3

Mine is up, I know I said it would be Yesterday but RL took priority over Rp sorry.


----------



## Ultra111

When's the enxt update planned for?


----------



## Serpion5

Be either tomorrow or Wednesday, then every tuesday or Wednesday weekly from then on.


----------



## Ultra111

Ok mate, look forward to it


----------



## WarpSpawned

I am BACK!

We finally got the net up and running!
hooray!


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> I am BACK!


And the Galaxy shall fear our wrath! :spiteful:



WarpSpawned said:


> We finally got the net up and running!
> hooray!


Mine`s been real choppy lately. I had to log in four times to update all the Rp`s I`m in! 

FUCK YOU VODAFONE! :ireful2:


----------



## WarpSpawned

So, whats been happening? Update been and gone? Oon'Nu still surviving to cheerfully spread disease?


----------



## Serpion5

Been fighting bolter bitches, basically. 

But big surprise in the next update!


----------



## Ultra111

Serpion5 said:


> Been fighting bolter bitches, basically.
> 
> But big surprise in the next update!


Which should be today I believe?


----------



## DestroyerHive

> But big surprise in the next update!


I'm going to get a Jugger, and necrons will invade ? And Tha'Aktos is going to run back to the warp pissing his pants :laugh:?


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> I'm going to get a Jugger, and necrons will invade ? And Tha'Aktos is going to run back to the warp pissing his pants :laugh:?


Your jugger won't stand a chance against the gifts I am surely going to recieve soon...:spiteful:


----------



## Samu3

Typical Khorne Daemons
Eh, at least when you kill each other it will leave more room for Tzeentch to lead the way in terms of all the glory.

Besides Vetis has a lightning bolt that Blows the Crude out of armor your Jugger is just another mobile target.
Yes I realise that my last sentance contredics my opening statement, but Im TZEENTCH.


----------



## Ultra111

Samu3 said:


> Typical Khorne Daemons
> Eh, at least when you kill each other it will leave more room for Tzeentch to lead the way in terms of all the glory.
> 
> Besides Vetis has a lightning bolt that Blows the Crude out of armor your Jugger is just another mobile target.


Face me one-on-one you pitiful whelp; you will surely perish much like your masters power! 

Yes I realise that my last sentance contredics my opening statement, but Im TZEENTCH.[/QUOTE]

LOL :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

*sighs* i will end up eating all you souls and having multiple personality disorder and laughing while you struggle in the cage that is my mind (words of korthose when he is in a very schemish mood). on a brighter note, I DEMAND A SCREAMER.


----------



## WarpSpawned

...

Wait, all other Daemon types get mounts; what the hell do Nurglite Daemons get!?


----------



## Ultra111

WarpSpawned said:


> ...
> 
> Wait, all other Daemon types get mounts; what the hell do Nurglite Daemons get!?


Palaquin of Nurgle.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Typical Khorne Daemons
> Eh, at least when you kill each other it will leave more room for Tzeentch to lead the way in terms of all the glory.


HEY! WE HAD AN AGREEMENT!!!



> Done
> Lets get those Nurgle slash Slaanesh Bastards!
> *A little while later*
> 
> Sillyness aside Im go


Come on Samu3, you gotta help me kill this monkey! I'm not complaining, but Third would be spinning in his grave (however the Imperials planned to bury him) if he knew you backed out on our deal ...



> Wait, all other Daemon types get mounts; what the hell do Nurglite Daemons get!?


You'll be slogging your fat a** to the Sisters :laugh:.


----------



## WarpSpawned

A Palaquin? Yeah, cos thats _really_ fun.

Ah well


----------



## Ultra111

WarpSpawned said:


> A Palaquin? Yeah, cos thats _really_ fun.
> 
> Ah well


Well that's what you get for choosing such an inferior god


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Poor Lacessera just ran off and started killing random nobles. I feel it was a poor error of judgement on my part, and, if you don't mind Serpion, I would like to come back to this RP. Perhaps my daemonette could spawn with everyone else? I'm just gonna go read the Action now, see what I've missed...


----------



## Ultra111

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Poor Lacessera just ran off and started killing random nobles. I feel it was a poor error of judgement on my part, and, if you don't mind Serpion, I would like to come back to this RP. Perhaps my daemonette could spawn with everyone else? I'm just gonna go read the Action now, see what I've missed...


Welcome back :victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Thanks, man. I see you guys have all been pimped up a bit. You're taking down Sisters of Battle with ease... well, more slaughter = more fun, for Chaos anyway. I'll wait for Serp's response before I start posting something wrong by accident...


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Perhaps my daemonette could spawn with everyone else?


Yeah, you could join me and Vetis on our quest to slay the Red Monkey aka Tha'Aktos :laugh:.


----------



## warsmith7752

DestroyerHive said:


> Yeah, you could join me and Vetis on our quest to slay the Red Monkey aka Tha'Aktos :laugh:.


Smaegle doesn't like red monkeihs either.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Smaegle doesn't like red monkeihs either.


We shall be the three musqateers, then!


@Ultra: Your new nickname is now officially "the red monkey", as in, "Our quest to slay the red monkey" :laugh:.


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> ...
> 
> Wait, all other Daemon types get mounts; what the hell do Nurglite Daemons get!?


The palanquin is somewhat boring, I was thinking more along the lines of an undead horse or something. In any case, I`ll probably leave it up to you to decide when the time comes. 



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Poor Lacessera just ran off and started killing random nobles. I feel it was a poor error of judgement on my part, and, if you don't mind Serpion, I would like to come back to this RP. Perhaps my daemonette could spawn with everyone else? I'm just gonna go read the Action now, see what I've missed...


Actually, I left Lacaressa discreetly in the background. Feel free to post in the current update. We`ll just assume you were there all along, it`s much easier that way. 

I`ll just edit you back in, now. :biggrin: 

Glad to have the kinky bitch back on the team. :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I think I might have gone a tad over the top there... again, I'm warning you all. Read my posts at your own discretion, they contain mature imagery.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Only the strongest daemon could make sure his cohort was not destroyed, especially in the _very first battle_.


Brings this to mind :laugh::


----------



## Samu3

:laugh:

Post Will be up today

EDIT* Sorry my parents revealed my Christmas present was going to U2's Perth concert, I vouched to do that over RP
Total War post is up working on From the Warp post now.


----------



## Serpion5

Update will be up tomorrow. 

Warsmith, get cracking!


----------



## Serpion5

warsmith7752 said:


> He decided his best use would be to harass the sisters with fireballs with barrage after barrage and then *fucking* into cover.


Um... I assume you bumped _F_ instead of _D_ on your keyboard...?


----------



## Samu3

It might have made sense if he was Slaanesh but as Tzeentch I think we can only assume he meant ducking.

But then again the Tzeentch in me says that a little rearranging of the english language is quite alright.


----------



## warsmith7752

LOL! yeah thats a typo i meant ducking.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> LOL! yeah thats a typo i meant ducking.


Sure ya did..........................................:wink:


----------



## Samu3

Nice Update Serp!
Time to put this Bolt of Tzeentch to use Vs some real machines!
On the Flip side I guess its every man for himself, maybe DestoryerHive could use this time to settle a score?:spiteful:

For now I will begin to take chunks out of necron hides.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> On the Flip side I guess its every man for himself, maybe DestoryerHive could use this time to settle a score?


I'll bring you the scalps of a hundred Necrons before the day is out! *runs off*


----------



## Ultra111

Aren't the Necrons soulless creatures so their deaths don't benefit chaos?


----------



## G0DSMACKED

in a way.... i think thier souls get taken off to the nearest tomb to be reborn... but serp could make a ruling and just say their souls are 'slippery'


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

DestroyerHive said:


> I'll bring you the scalps of a hundred Necrons before the day is out! *runs off*


DestroyerHive epicly jumps onto the gargantuan form of a Monolith. All seems lost as the power engines warm up, and the Particle Whip begins to aim at the daemon. Suddenly, in an epic feat of epicness, the daemon plunges his hand into the core of the Particle Whip, turning it onto itself, and destroying the Monolith in a spectacular fashion, surfing the shock-wave along one of its gauss projectors, and landing neatly next to Anon.

Anon: That still only counts as one!


----------



## DestroyerHive

> DestroyerHive epicly jumps onto the gargantuan form of a Monolith. All seems lost as the power engines warm up, and the Particle Whip begins to aim at the daemon. Suddenly, in an epic feat of epicness, the daemon plunges his hand into the core of the Particle Whip, turning it onto itself, and destroying the Monolith in a spectacular fashion, surfing the shock-wave along one of its gauss projectors, and landing neatly next to Anon.
> 
> Anon: That still only counts as one!


LOL! I'm actually going to copy/paste that into my post :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

*Grumblewantedscreamergrumble* are there any necrons other than warriors or is this just the first wave, and just to clear this up, Anon has decided to bugger off and leave us to die?


----------



## DestroyerHive

> *Grumblewantedscreamergrumble*


*Grumblewantedjuggernautgrumble*


----------



## Serpion5

*grumbleyou`llgetyourfuckingsteedsjustwaitgrumble*

Necrons have no souls, this is simply a matter of survival. Destroying them won`t fuel chaos at all, but remember you are all being empowered by the flow of darkness anyway, accounting for your awesomeness. And yes, Anon has left you all to die, but your characters don`t know that yet! 

Except Viralostephes (did I spell that right?) He witnessed Wyrdcaller and Anon arguing, and might suspect something. Maybe. 

A couple more updates and we`ll be on the home stretch.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Hooray! I create mindless fodder for distractions

All is right in the world

Although I dont think the Daemonic Gaze ability will do much on Necrons...

Wont stop me from trying though
--
I suppose Oon'Nu's the most sympathetic (maybe) Daemon there, so I'll help Lacessera out
Probably
Maybe
Perhaps
Well, it _is_ a possibility.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

You better. Don't worry, she'll...._reward_ you. :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Not...a..nice..thought ><


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well, at least Lacessera didn't go completely overboard. You're lucky there was that gust of wind, in both ways; gave you a nice little flash of Lacessera, and also you escape a total intercourse with her!

Double-win, eh? :laugh: But you do have to endure a nice, long, over-passionate slobbery snog. :grin: But would he really complain? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Well, that was certainly...different. In a completely disturbing and horrible way

Let us never speak of it again


----------



## Ultra111

Sorry I have yet to post guys; will get on it tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Well, that was certainly...different. In a completely disturbing and horrible way
> 
> Let us never speak of it again


Flash forward two years.

Serpion5: Hey Warp, remember that time down in Roleplay threads when you ad Darvy-

WarpSpawned: STFU!:ireful2:



The interaction between Warp and Darvy in this roleplaying game is so fucking hilarious on multiple levels! :rofl:

And wow! :shok: Reaction to this update was fast! We might be moving ahead of schedule. 

Which means I have to start planning the next update. Shit. Busybusybusy! :training:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Damn right Serp

Should I post in reply to Darvaleth's post? Or wait for the Update?


----------



## Samu3

Post will be up tomoz, sorry for my slow post rate will up my game.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Aw, poor Tha'Aktos, running away from a couple of Necrons...:rofl:


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> Aw, poor Tha'Aktos, running away from a couple of Necrons...:rofl:


With good reason.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> With good reason.


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Why waste your time fighting machines with no effect for mighty Khorne when you can hunt for any more sisters or souls that will feed Him?


----------



## warsmith7752

^For fun, also if you kill the necrons it mean they can't steal skulls intended for the skull throne *thatwasjustmytzeentchiantricktostopyoifromruningawayandleavingustodie* mu ha ha ha, my plan has been disguised as a single word that only those who posses the intelligence of a tzeentchian will be able to decipher.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Why waste your time fighting machines with no effect for mighty Khorne when you can hunt for any more sisters or souls that will feed Him?


1) Because if we don't kill them, they'll kill us! 
2) Please don't capitalize "him". 

I understand your point of view, I'm just fooling with you .




> *thatwasjustmytzeentchiantricktostopyoifromruninga wayandleavingustodie*


Hmmm... I shall use all my knowledge to decifer this message: "That was just my tzeentchian trick to stop yoi from runing away and leaving us to die". Hmmm... I wonder what "yoi" means...


----------



## warsmith7752

Damn, I shall have to adapt to evil plan B, *usetheimmoltatorthatisbeingprimedtoexplodetoblowuptheplanetandallthatsonitandforcewyrdcallertoflymeupandoutoftheatmospherewhileyouallDIE* let's see you break that one (hang on it's just the same but longer, oh the shame I have been out smarted by a Khornite I might as well blow myself up in the explosion that will destroy the planet.)


----------



## Ultra111

use the immoltator that is being primed to explode to blow up the planet and all thats on it and force wyrdcaller to fly me up and out of the atmosphere while you all DIE

Did I get it?

Him must be capitilised, for Khorne is mighty!


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Him must be capitilised, for Khorne is mighty!


Granted, but God is also referred to as "Him", for He is holy, and Khorne is not .


----------



## Ultra111

Khorne is a god...lol


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Khorne is a god...lol


Khorne's a fictional god, yes, but only the real God should be addressed with a capital H, because no one else is worthy of that title .


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Damn right Serp
> 
> Should I post in reply to Darvaleth's post? Or wait for the Update?


Bah. there wouldn`t be much you couldn`t add in the next update, so I wouldn`t worry.



DestroyerHive said:


> Khorne's a fictional god, yes, but only the real God should be addressed with a capital H, because no one else is worthy of that title .


They capitalise "Him" on 40k all the time when referring to the current PoV gods. Usually the Emperor, but I have seen it done in regard to the Chaos gods and the eldar gods as well. 

And let this be the end of it, christianity or atheism debates should be left in WN&CE. :threaten:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Fair enough, I'll wait


----------



## DestroyerHive

> They capitalise "Him" on 40k all the time when referring to the current PoV gods. Usually the Emperor, but I have seen it done in regard to the Chaos gods and the eldar gods as well.


Grrrrr... You win this one _Jim_...


----------



## Ultra111

Serpion5 said:


> Bah. there wouldn`t be much you couldn`t add in the next update, so I wouldn`t worry.
> 
> 
> 
> They capitalise "Him" on 40k all the time when referring to the current PoV gods. Usually the Emperor, but I have seen it done in regard to the Chaos gods and the eldar gods as well.
> 
> And let this be the end of it, christianity or atheism debates should be left in WN&CE. :threaten:


Exactly why I did capitalise Him lol. *resistsathiesturges*


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> Grrrrr... You win this one _Jim_...


My name isn`t Jim.  

_James_ is my middle name and my alias at times. :laugh:

Where did you get Jim from anyway?


----------



## warsmith7752

Serpion5 said:


> Where did you get Jim from anyway?



He's a bloodletter, he probably got it from a warp shark........

Ultra111- evening warp shark

Warp shark- hello bloodletter, you know Jim us a really good name

Ultra111- thanks for that space shark, I'm sorry but khorne demands I kill you.


----------



## WarpSpawned

warsmith7752 said:


> Warp shark- hello bloodletter, you know _*Kim *_is a really good name


I thought it was Jim


----------



## warsmith7752

My bad, seriously I'm making typos left right and centre, first the incident with ducking and fucking, now Kim and jim.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Where did you get Jim from anyway?


I make random guesses and hope it's applicable _George_.


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> I thought it was Jim





DestroyerHive said:


> I make random guesses and hope it's applicable _George_.


:laugh:

Now I get it _Fanatik_!

Well, I had Jim up as an alias, but a friend recently joined as well, and noticed. So my real name is up now. Changed it a while ago. :biggrin:

You were close though. 

And no, not George. 


EDIT: Also, the update is coming later today.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Making post now, have it up sometime in the near future, after I destroy my ecksbocks and keel the hard-drive that deleted all my profiles, saves, DLC and precious cheevos *cries* not the best Christmas ever


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Making post now, have it up sometime in the near future, after I destroy my ecksbocks and keel the hard-drive that deleted all my profiles, saves, DLC and precious cheevos *cries* not the best Christmas ever


Betrayed by the machines you give so much love to... I know the feeling.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Yeah, so now the 360 wont even register the hard-drives, ah well. I'll just have to go purchase a new one, if I cant Restore everything.

Anyways, enough about that, I need to get me post typed up.


----------



## Ultra111

Hard luck their Warspawned 

Just so I know, what exactly is a tetragon? I'll post when I know.

Oh, and Serpion, is it ok if I controll Nikar during my post? Control being just things like speech, obviously I will have to have her attack me.


----------



## Samu3

Hmmm.. Affect the plot, eh? 
Will get post up when I get time so Max Two days wait, with Christmas Wraping up I should get things done quicker now that I have more time.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

WarpSpawned said:


> Yeah, so now the 360 wont even register the hard-drives, ah well. I'll just have to go purchase a new one, if I cant Restore everything.
> 
> Anyways, enough about that, I need to get me post typed up.


Sorry to hear that, hope you can fix it. Just wondering, how did this happen exactly? Nothing to do with Fallout New Vegas' alleged bugginess, is it....? I hope not, my brother's playing it right now! :laugh:

Also, what is a tetragon? I thought I'd better ask before posting.

Ooh, Lacessera's going to have such fun playing around with this Flayed One... and perhaps she might even get hurt in the process, but that only spurs her on...


----------



## WarpSpawned

No, though Fallout: New Vegas refused to let me load my saves, said that there was no 'storage device' course now I have to restart every game anyway anyway

Anyways, back toworking on a post for this, a post for Gates of Hell and three posts for various other Rping sites. Whoo!


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> Hard luck their Warspawned
> 
> Just so I know, what exactly is a tetragon? I'll post when I know.
> 
> Oh, and Serpion, is it ok if I controll Nikar during my post? Control being just things like speech, obviously I will have to have her attack me.


The tetragon is just the name of the Greater Daemon`s formation. Basically any daemon in between them is protected by warp energy as long as the Greater Daemons are still alive. To those fighting a fury, it applies to your foe as well. :grin: 

And yeah, Ultra you have control of Nikar`s actions within reason of your parameters. Also note that Nikar is not the female, it is the older fury who no longer bears a gender.



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Also, what is a tetragon? I thought I'd better ask before posting.
> 
> Ooh, Lacessera's going to have such fun playing around with this Flayed One... and perhaps she might even get hurt in the process, but that only spurs her on...


Yeah, tetragon as explained above. And... you _do_ know who this Flayed One is, right? :wink: 

_...and the Immortal that Oon`Nu is facing, and the Wraith that Korthose is facing, and the Warrior that Gong`Alt is facing? ...subtle hint...? :laugh:_


----------



## WarpSpawned

Fracking Immortal
...

Back to making post.


----------



## warsmith7752

Serpion5 said:


> The tetragon is just the name of the Greater Daemon`s formation. Basically any daemon in between them is protected by warp energy as long as the Greater Daemons are still alive. To those fighting a fury, it applies to your foe as well. :grin:
> 
> And yeah, Ultra you have control of Nikar`s actions within reason of your parameters. Also note that Nikar is not the female, it is the older fury who no longer bears a gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tetragon as explained above. And... you _do_ know who this Flayed One is, right? :wink:
> 
> _...and the Immortal that Oon`Nu is facing, and the Wraith that Korthose is facing, and the Warrior that Gong`Alt is facing? ...subtle hint...? :laugh:_


Does this mean we have to factor in the necrons powers, I can't remember anyone else's powers but mine (the immortal) was the ability to manipulate metal.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Gawdammit, I forgot about your Immortal having that ability

At least Oon'Nu doesnt have metal on him *Thinks about the sword*
...
Thats made from...hardened snot...and..stuff


----------



## DestroyerHive

> and the Warrior that Gong`Alt is facing? ...subtle hint...?


Warrior!? I thought I was fighting a Lord!!! What kind of Warrior holds a Warscythe? :shout:


----------



## WarpSpawned

The Warrior that was in Misery's Company did, cant remember who it was played by though


----------



## Samu3

I know I said that I would have more time but work called me in half way through my post so I vouched to run through the rest a bit.

But its up


----------



## Serpion5

warsmith7752 said:


> Does this mean we have to factor in the necrons powers, I can't remember anyone else's powers but mine (the immortal) was the ability to manipulate metal.


Misery (dead): Controls memories of others.

Pain (currently fighting Oon`Nu): Manipulates metal.

Agony (currently missing): Causes physical pain by proximity.

Divider (currently missing): Manipulates light.

Taint (currently fighting Lacaressa): Causes primeordial fear by proximity.

Shadow (currently fighting Korthose): Generates Gauss fire from his talons.

Destruction (currently fighting Gong`Alt): Manipulates temperature in vicinity.

You don`t have to factor these, but if you want to.



DestroyerHive said:


> Warrior!? I thought I was fighting a Lord!!! What kind of Warrior holds a Warscythe? :shout:


The fluff behind the character (Destruction, created by eh89) was that he was once a necron lord, but the Deceiver suspected his loyalties and had him reduced to the rank of warrior and his mind was transferred into one of them. He has every bit of skill and knowledge that a lord would, and has somehow scavenged a warscythe, he`s just a little smaller. 



WarpSpawned said:


> The Warrior that was in Misery's Company did, cant remember who it was played by though


There were two. Agony was played by Lither, and Destruction was played by eh89. 



Samu3 said:


> I know I said that I would have more time but work called me in half way through my post so I vouched to run through the rest a bit.
> 
> But its up


And it`s good. :good: So, the path of our storyline has been decided. Lucky for all of you, your greater daemon allies will live to fight another day. 

Wait... Is that really lucky? :wink:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Well, this'll certainly be good, eh?

Serpion, I presume you are beginning to wrap this RP up?


----------



## Samu3

Dang, everybody always talking about Misery's Company I feel left out


----------



## DestroyerHive

> The fluff behind the character (Destruction, created by eh89) was that he was once a necron lord, but the Deceiver suspected his loyalties and had him reduced to the rank of warrior and his mind was transferred into one of them. He has every bit of skill and knowledge that a lord would, and has somehow scavenged a warscythe, he`s just a little smaller.


A LITTLE SMALLER!!?? Gong'Alt only fights the best!!! and wins.......


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Woah, woah!!! We're fighting Misery's lot? :shok: I didn't know this!

Nobody kills Shadow! He's fighting in Total War this minute! :laugh:

No, really, Serp please don't let him die. Just make him Veil of Darkness away or something, in typical Shadow style. :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Woah, woah!!! We're fighting Misery's lot? :shok: I didn't know this!
> 
> Nobody kills Shadow! He's fighting in Total War this minute! :laugh:
> 
> No, really, Serp please don't let him die. Just make him Veil of Darkness away or something, in typical Shadow style. :biggrin:


Mu ha ha ha, he only has 1 arm now, but don't worry I will make it epic and get my leg cut off or something.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Lol, he can be repaired. :laugh:

Who played Taint, by the way... Lacessera's going to love him..... :rofl:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Heh, I played Taint. Dont kill it either


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Well, this'll certainly be good, eh?
> 
> Serpion, I presume you are beginning to wrap this RP up?


It`s on its way out, yeah. But there`s a few more surprises to come yet. We`ll probably make it to about half a dozen more updates. :biggrin: 

Have I still got everyone`s interest?



Samu3 said:


> Dang, everybody always talking about Misery's Company I feel left out


Here it is. This was my first Rp.  Oh, I was so bad at Gming back then! Gah.. I`m so embarressed! :fool:

Also, there`s a sequel in the works. :wink: 



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Woah, woah!!! We're fighting Misery's lot? :shok: I didn't know this!
> 
> Nobody kills Shadow! He's fighting in Total War this minute! :laugh:
> 
> No, really, Serp please don't let him die. Just make him Veil of Darkness away or something, in typical Shadow style. :biggrin:


Nobody`s gonna die! At least not permanently... Necrons and daemons you know.

All you whingers worried about your own damn characters. That`s why you aren`t fighting your own! Kill! Kill! Kill! Bwahahahahaaa!

What made you start a necron army btw?


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Woah, woah!!! We're fighting Misery's lot? I didn't know this!


WE'RE FIGHTING 'CRONS FROM ANOTHER RP!!?? On another note, just had my first battle against them today...

Edit: Ah, Lither... Agony shall live on no-more!


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> WE'RE FIGHTING 'CRONS FROM ANOTHER RP!!?? On another note, just had my first battle against them today...
> 
> Edit: Ah, Lither... Agony shall live on no-more!


You`re fighting Destruction, not Agony!


----------



## WarpSpawned

On an unrelated note:
Happy New Year!


----------



## DestroyerHive

> You`re fighting Destruction, not Agony!


WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!??? I just went into your profile and checked on the thread briefly .



> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## warsmith7752

I wander if daemons celebrate new year?..?.?? They probably don't seeing as they dot wear watches or have calendars, or do they have watches and calendars? I'm not sure to be honest. I'm goof to end that because it could go on a while.


----------



## Serpion5

warsmith7752 said:


> I wander if daemons celebrate new year?..?.?? They probably don't seeing as they dot wear watches or have calendars, or do they have watches and calendars? I'm not sure to be honest. I'm goof to end that because it could go on a while.


Well, I don`t know about your guys, but Anon has a multitude of watches, chronometers and even sundials hidden under his robe. When not engineering the downfall of Imperial worlds, he sells and repairs clocks and watches. :so_happy: 


Also, Happy New Year players! And I`m almost 23!


----------



## DestroyerHive

> When not engineering the downfall of Imperial worlds, he sells and repairs clocks and watches.


Man... this guy is more awsome than Horus and the Emprah combined!


----------



## G0DSMACKED

does he also go by the name sylar?


----------



## Serpion5

G0DSMACKED said:


> does he also go by the name sylar?


No, actually he`s my alter ego. He actually is quite good at repairing other household tidbits as well, which works out well as I am very destructive and angry. :laugh: 

As soon as Darvaleth has posted, I`ll update. I wanna see what Lacaressa will do to Taint. :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Woops, sorry, I'll go and post.

He he. Glad Lacessera has managed to recruit at least one perverted follower.

Yeah... this sort of stuff is generally seen more often on another forum... it might seem out of place here. We're all so proper on Heresy. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Woops, sorry, I'll go and post.
> 
> He he. Glad Lacessera has managed to recruit at least one perverted follower.
> 
> Yeah... this sort of stuff is generally seen more often on another forum... it might seem out of place here. We're all so proper on Heresy. :laugh:


Subscribe and check out the endgame, you deluded fool. :laugh: 

And my wanting to see Lacaressa`s fight with Taint is not perverted at all.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> And my wanting to see Lacaressa`s fight with Taint is not perverted at all.


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## WarpSpawned

Read's Farseers post

*facepalm*

Serp! Watch your wording around the Farseer, twists it he does


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Serp! Watch your wording around the Farseer, twists it he does


...Ahem! 

Er, yes... That was, um, unintentional... 

I`ll try to be more careful with the way I word things from now on. :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

The update is up, I expect a suitably epic post from you people. :so_happy: 

And Samu3, your decisions will weigh heavily...


----------



## Samu3

Serpion5 said:


> And Samu3, your decisions will weigh heavily...


Cant.....take......the, pressure! :suicide:

Post will be up when I can find time, Life of Adventure needs doing first and then I have a lot planned for Total War. _*Coughnecronssuckandvostroyawilldestroytheirlittletoyscough*_

But it will be done, Three days Maximum wait.:training:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Who will....._reward_ you the most? I doubt you can resist the thought of Lacessera AND Caralessa both....enjoying you, for helping out Caralessa. Come on now, there's no decision to make.

Or Lacessera will hunt you and subject you to the worst amoral torture that it is possible for me to put to words. And even then I'll add in some smilies to emphasise the point. :spiteful:

EDIT: Poor Taint. I think even Lacessera went too far then, he was trapped, unable to do anything, and unwillingly giving Lacessera even more reason to keep....going. Lucky for him he phased out, distracting her with all that dissipating energy... she really liked that.


----------



## DestroyerHive

So... the RP is almost done and I STILL DON'T HAVE A JUGGERNAUT...:ireful2::angry::headbutt::crazy:

Just for that, guess what happened to Destruction? :suicide:

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

I'm going to say what destroyerhive a.k.a the angry bloodletter,

If thus is the case for the entirety of the Rp I shall set my pet cat on you and throw White tak and chewing gum in the hope it get stuck in your hair (if your not bald). This will do nothing except give me mild entertainment and you mild hatred.

So I stand for me and the angry red one when I say this, I WANT A MOUNT. 

Edit: this is now an unficial charity for deprived daemons, join and we shall ride our glorius mounts over our enemies corpses.


----------



## Ultra111

My post will be up in a few days. 

And when will what we PM'ed about happen Serpion


----------



## warsmith7752

Ultra111 said:


> My post will be up in a few days.
> 
> And when will what we PM'ed about happen Serpion [/QUOTE
> 
> Is this a from the warp related pm? Or another certain non existent Rp? Sorry I like knowing these things, it's why I worship tzeentch *godsblesshimschemes*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I really don't think Lacessera should be allowed to mount anything, to be perfectly honest... if she did get a Seeker of Slaanesh to ride (in every sense of the word), then she'd never get to the battlefield. She'd just sit at the back, riding her mount, and not actually doing any fighting. :laugh:

I mean, if she can get so much enjoyment from a Necron, imagine what will happen with another Slaanesh daemon.... a daemon whose primary function is to be mounted and ridden. (Again, every sense of both words). Sorta like the horses from Avatar, but the Seeker attaches itself to Lacessera with something other than a lock of hair, if you catch my drift. :spiteful:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> I mean, if she can get so much enjoyment from a Necron, imagine what will happen with another Slaanesh daemon.... a daemon whose primary function is to be mounted and ridden. (Again, every sense of both words). Sorta like the horses from Avatar, but the Seeker attaches itself to Lacessera with something other than a lock of hair, if you catch my drift.


Be that as it may, I still want my Juggernaut!!! I will love it and call it Bunny, and with her I will slay the Red Monkey once and for all!!!:victory:


----------



## hippypancake

I LIVE!!!!!! sorry...internet kinda died completely. Then my battery fried. Idk if you'll still have me but I'm here


----------



## Serpion5

Ultra111 said:


> My post will be up in a few days.
> 
> And when will what we PM'ed about happen Serpion


Next update, depending of course on the decisions Samu3 makes. Then you will get your chance to earn the.., rewards that we discussed. Which will allow for a suitably epic last couple of posts. :grin:



warsmith7752 said:


> Is this a from the warp related pm? Or another certain non existent Rp? Sorry I like knowing these things, it's why I worship tzeentch *godsblesshimschemes*


Yah, it`s related to this Rp. The sooner you all update, the sooner you`ll all know. 



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I really don't think Lacessera should be allowed to mount anything, to be perfectly honest... if she did get a Seeker of Slaanesh to ride (in every sense of the word), then she'd never get to the battlefield. She'd just sit at the back, riding her mount, and not actually doing any fighting. :laugh:
> 
> I mean, if she can get so much enjoyment from a Necron, imagine what will happen with another Slaanesh daemon.... a daemon whose primary function is to be mounted and ridden. (Again, every sense of both words). Sorta like the horses from Avatar, but the Seeker attaches itself to Lacessera with something other than a lock of hair, if you catch my drift. :spiteful:


Farseer, if I`m honest, that`s not nearly enough reason to dissuade me from giving Lacaressa a mount. In fact, if anything, you`ve given me the complete opposite inclination. 

That said, there is another option...



DestroyerHive said:


> Be that as it may, I still want my Juggernaut!!! I will love it and call it Bunny, and with her I will slay the Red Monkey once and for all!!!:victory:


Next update, I promise you`ll get the chance to prove yourself worthy of your damn JUGGERNNAUT! 



hippypancake said:


> I LIVE!!!!!! sorry...internet kinda died completely. Then my battery fried. Idk if you'll still have me but I'm here


Yeah Hippy. We`re almost done but you`re welcome to rejoin for the finishing posts. Make sure you read from where you left off though so you know what`s happening. Quite a few things have changed. I`ll edit an update parameter in for you now...


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Next update, I promise you`ll get the chance to prove yourself worthy of your damn JUGGERNNAUT!


Woohoo! Bunny!!!!



> Next update, depending of course on the decisions Samu3 makes. Then you will get your chance to earn the.., rewards that we discussed. Which will allow for a suitably epic last couple of posts.


Don't fail us man...:threaten:


----------



## Samu3

DestroyerHive said:


> Don't fail us man...:threaten:


Dont worry, the way I plan to do things will only see the Nurgles and the Khornies get hurt... Wait which one were you again?

Am writing post now, as well as Life of Adventure post. My Total War post took a lot of time as I had to rewrite after the first few times came out horrid.:fool:

Also with Vetis's main attack being shooting lighting from his fingertips im getting a very Darth Sidious vibe.


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3, I read your post...

Wyrdcaller, Bonecrusher, Caressela, then Poxgiver. 

Okay then. :spiteful:

Hahaa... Huhaahaahaa! ... BWAAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! 

Ahem, excuse me.


----------



## WarpSpawned

...Ominous


----------



## warsmith7752

WarpSpawned said:


> ...Ominous


Hurry up and post you, I want to see what you have done with my immortal.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hmm...... third. Third. Whilst I understand Wyrdcaller going first, why was Caralessa third?! :ireful2: Lacessera is displeased.

Bad mistake. And even poor Shadow got a bollocking. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hmm...... third. Third. Whilst I understand Wyrdcaller going first, why was Caralessa third?! :ireful2: Lacessera is displeased.
> 
> Bad mistake. And even poor Shadow got a bollocking. :laugh:


Yeah. The order of receiving aid means that Poxgiver is in pretty poor shape. Whereas Wyrdcaller remains in pretty much optimim position to wreak as much havoc as he can.

Hey, remember way back at the beginning when Anon said to Wyrdcaller...


----------



## Samu3

Serpion5 said:


> Yeah. The order of receiving aid means that Poxgiver is in pretty poor shape. Whereas Wyrdcaller remains in pretty much optimim position to wreak as much havoc as he can.
> 
> Hey, remember way back at the beginning when Anon said to Wyrdcaller...


Poxgiver is a horrible bloated sack of puss that leaks bodily fluids and spreads the plague. I do not believe that he has ever been in anything but a 'poor state'.:laugh:

[email protected] Bring it Slaaneshee:wild::training:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

@ Serp: He said something odd, then Wyrdcaller was all like "aww gawd no!" and Anon was like "yeah suck it" then Wyrdcaller was like "ok, fine you win" then Caralessa was like "I wanna suck it"- oh crap wait, that's not it.

Well, you get the picture.... actually, it's probably better if you *don't *get the picture.

@ Samu: Those two smileys have proved your undoing. The first one is you roaring, in passion, as Lacessera cavorts around you, and as you go utterly raving mad from lust. You try to reach out to touch her, but she always dances away.

Then, the second smiley, of you limbering up, is when you are ready to lunge for Lacessera. But you have become so obsessed with touching her, that, in the weeks of training to make yourself agile enough to get at her, you have not slept or eaten, and so die, just as you reach Lacessera.

She will then dishonour your corpse with all manner of obscene....obscenities.


Third. Tsk.


----------



## Samu3

I cast Daemonic Flames in Melee combat to engulf my hand's, as a master of the warp fires now there is nothing holding me back from simply setting myself alight and watching as your foolish attempts to grapple me only end up in you receiving horrible third degree burns.

When and if Vetis lung's at her its so his fires will burn her to a charred crisp. 
I dont need to get to Lacessera, thats what the darth Sidoius style lighting is for.
So yeah, good luck with that.:spiteful:


----------



## warsmith7752

Uber five for tzeentchian sorcery,


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> then Caralessa was like "I wanna suck it"


Caressela is a seven metre tall Daemoness serving a god of perversion and excess. Clearly she has no shame and by the sounds of it Darvy, neither do you! :laugh: 

Would YOU let her suck it?


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Would YOU let her suck it?


Oh... oh man, YES!!!!


----------



## hippypancake

Serpion5 said:


> Yeah Hippy. We`re almost done but you`re welcome to rejoin for the finishing posts. Make sure you read from where you left off though so you know what`s happening. Quite a few things have changed. I`ll edit an update parameter in for you now...


I'm sorry man, you can leave me out of the RP, hopefully I can get a spot in your next one


----------



## Serpion5

No probs, Hippy. 

Destroyer... I ... I don`t think that`s... 

Meh, whatever. Have fun! :bye:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Caressela is a seven metre tall Daemoness serving a god of perversion and excess. Clearly she has no shame and by the sounds of it Darvy, neither do you! :laugh:
> 
> Would YOU let her suck it?


He-hey woah there, we're talking about Anon here. We know nothing about him, or rather, it; could be male, female, neither, both, could even be another Slaanesh daemon. For all I know, it only picked Caralessa as part of its daemonic assault group because he'd be perving over her for years now, and finally had a chance to be near her for longer. So when Caralessa wanted to join in on the action, of course Anon would be only too willing.

And as long as she doesn't bite it off, then, well, perhaps. Depends on my mood at the time. :spiteful:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Destroyer... I ... I don`t think that`s...
> 
> Meh, whatever. Have fun!


Woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## warsmith7752

You worry me destroyer,


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> You worry me destroyer,


To be honest, I'm more worried about Creed. I will never look at a lamppost the same was again.


----------



## Serpion5

I was waiting for WarpSpawned and Godsmacked, but I`ll try to get the update up today sometime. The two of them will have to include both update in one. It doesn`t matter too much.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Gah, sorry Serp, been a helluva busy week


----------



## Serpion5

Not to worry. Two posts in one is fine. 

Unless you think you can beat me to it! :training:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Eh, couldnt care either way. Stumped for what to post on a number of RP's I'm in since i made a massive intro post for one of them


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I had a cohort?!


----------



## Samu3

We did, but most people had their's destroyed so you didnt read about it most likely.


----------



## Ultra111

I think I still have about 7 in mine...?


----------



## WarpSpawned

I have two Nurglings left, though Poxgiver'd probably just eat them...


----------



## DestroyerHive

Urgh... Anon you b!#[email protected]@!!!!!!

Great, now I have to team up with my enemy against an even bigger, redder monkey without even a JUGGERNAUT!!! Why do I have a feeling this will end in us killing Anon?

Also, I'm going to wait for Ultra to post before I make my move... *evil laugh*


----------



## Serpion5

It`s become fun, watching Destroyer winge and cry about not having his bunny.

Tell you what, there`s no need to wait fot Ultra. The sooner you post, the quicker you`ll get your jugger. It WILL be in the next update, I promise! 

Ultra, same for you. In the next update, you will receive a gift as well. :wink:

Also, so will Darvaleth... Lacassera is gonna have some fun.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Tell you what, there`s no need to wait fot Ultra.


No, it's because it's hard to control what happens when there are 2 players in the same room with one enemy, so I'll let Ultra fight Bonecrusher, then I'll come in to "save the day" :laugh: (if he's in trouble).



> It`s become fun, watching Destroyer winge and cry about not having his bunny.


I just say it for fun! :biggrin:. I actually don't mind not having a metal monster filled with blood named Bunny running around beneath me. I think we know what'll happen to her anyway... Dead on the second-third post .


----------



## Samu3

Maybe the Juggy gets sent to you after you destroy Bonecrusher?


----------



## Ultra111

I'll post in the next 24 hours...I want my gift :wink:


----------



## DestroyerHive

As do I... I will need her to help me defeat Anon.

@Ultra: You think when this is all over, our Juggers can... you know... and have baby... you know...


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> As do I... I will need her to help me defeat Anon.
> 
> @Ultra: You think when this is all over, our Juggers can... you know... and have baby... you know...


Who said I'm getting a jugger :wink:

But if I did...you'd have to convince me pretty well to let my buddy mate with a...bunny...


----------



## DestroyerHive

No, no, Bunny's her _name_...:laugh:


----------



## G0DSMACKED

just waiting on warped spawn's post as per instructed.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

How rather sneaky of me. Perhaps if this works I can control the other daemons as well. :laugh:

Oh Bloodthirster, come here.... :spiteful:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> just waiting on warped spawn's post as per instructed.


just waiting on the red monkey's post as per demanded.


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> How rather sneaky of me. Perhaps if this works I can control the other daemons as well. :laugh:
> 
> Oh Bloodthirster, come here.... :spiteful:


Except it won`t work. The true name thingy only works if you become strong enough to exert the power that the name contains. Anon is wielding a weapon that can slay gods, he has much power to draw on. You do not. Plotwise, it won`t matter though, so don`t worry about it.

Besides, _I_ said the true name first! 



DestroyerHive said:


> just waiting on the red monkey's post as per demanded.


So little respect! You respect Bonecrusher, right?


----------



## Samu3

Post will be up tomorow.
Why did I know this would happen?


----------



## Ultra111

Post will be up either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Except it won`t work. The true name thingy only works if you become strong enough to exert the power that the name contains. Anon is wielding a weapon that can slay gods, he has much power to draw on. You do not. Plotwise, it won`t matter though, so don`t worry about it.
> 
> Besides, _I_ said the true name first!


I didn't think it would work, but thought I'd be an annoying little bugger and try it anyway. :laugh: Otherwise this would become a fairly odd scenario... everyone speaking as fast as possible to command each daemon, or perhaps trying to create the ultimate command which they can't find a loophole through. 

But of course, as "you said it first" there must be some sort of significance in that. Perhaps if I say it twice....

What's the lucky number of Slaanesh, again? :grin:


----------



## DestroyerHive

Does this mean I have to say Ytlayorforeyals 8 times!!??


----------



## Samu3

I would have thought that the Khorne Daemon would relish in the ability to slay his superior.

Also, Im wondering how hard those names are to pronouce. Either way I think yelling Wyrdcallers "True Name" doesnt work then, Dodging and running it is.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> I would have thought that the Khorne Daemon would relish in the ability to slay his superior.


Are you kidding? If I could control Bonecrusher, I'd turn him against the red monkey and keep him as a pet. I'd name him Fluffy, and walk him everyday!


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'm working on my post


----------



## Serpion5

Currently pondering the three alternate endings I have planned for this one...

There is hope of course, but it all depends on your decisions in a few posts time. And naturally, you won`t know the results of your choice until after the decision is made. :taunt:

Frankly, I`m looking forward to this one`s ending. :spiteful:


----------



## DestroyerHive

Woohoo! I love awsome endings! I'll try to post up after school.

Edit: Alright, post is up!!! Okay Ultra, I got one arm, so all you have to do is take off the next, deal? :laugh: Too much Beowulf...


----------



## Serpion5

Bear in mind that Bonecrusher does not die in either of your parameters... 

On the plus side, you`re closer than ever before to donning your precious jugger.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Eeek! Is it, by chance, the Nightbringer? Oh yes, it must be, that's the Star God that was feeding off the horrid sun in the Necrontyr's home planet system. It must be! It must be!

EDIT: I just posted in the wrong thread.... how embarassing. Serp, this was meant for the Total War recruitment....


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Bear in mind that Bonecrusher does not die in either of your parameters...


That's okay. He'll get a new arm in the Warp . How much you think I'll have to raise? 30 skulls, 40?


----------



## Ultra111

Post is up, had to rush a little because I was in college.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Mine'll be up tomorrow, probably


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> That's okay. He'll get a new arm in the Warp . How much you think I'll have to raise? 30 skulls, 40?


I don`t think Bonecrusher getting his arm back will be a problem. :wink:



> Mine'll be up tomorrow, probably


Yay!


----------



## DestroyerHive

> I don`t think Bonecrusher getting his arm back will be a problem.


That's okay, I fixed it. It seems a certain "red monkey" didn't quite read my whole post...


----------



## Ultra111

DestroyerHive said:


> That's okay, I fixed it. It seems a certain "red monkey" didn't quite read my whole post...


What did I misread? When I read it you chopped his arm off and he was holding you in a whip...and now I realise my very tired mistake that if he was holding a whip and only had one arm...he wouldn't have his axe...

DOH! Stupid college making me tired!

I'll go back and just edit the axe and lost arm stuff out.


----------



## DestroyerHive

NOOOOOO!!!! Don't worry about it, I edited my post to work with yours, it's no problem :wink:.


----------



## Ultra111

Oh ok mate; thanks for the compromise


----------



## DestroyerHive

No prob. You owe me in the next RP. Me and my associates will personally see to it. :threaten::wild::threaten:


----------



## Serpion5

My next Rp involves the Legion of the Damned and Necrons.  

The one after that will be Dark Eldar. :spiteful: 

After that I`m thinking it might be time to revisit the Eldar of Biel Tan... :scratchhead:


----------



## warsmith7752

You are forgetting the best xeno race serp, Orks. Daemons are to strange, crons are to tin-canny(y?), eldar are to puny and the tyrannids are not human enough for us to completely understand in an Rp.

An da Orks av none o dese disadvantages, but your not allowed to use them. Your not the only one with plans.........


----------



## DestroyerHive

^ Yeah, but dialogue would be annoying as heck for the poor RPer now wouldn't it? :wink:

I considered an RP called "Da Rollin' Dread Mob", but scrapped it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> You are forgetting the best xeno race Serp, Orks. Daemons are too strange, Necrons are too tin-canny(y?), Eldar are too puny and the Tyrannids are not human enough for us to completely understand in an RP.


I don't even have to be near a grammar Nazi to feel an urge to correct this.

Blue - The itch to correct is mighty.

Green - Forgiveable, I guess, but still makes me quiver.

Red - I really don't know what to say. :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

Any real ork knows that grammar is pointless, a master Rper stays in character even in recruitment. 

Also pointing out that all most posts are written from iPhone, the spell check hinders you instead of helping, and I have done enough proof reading with my English essays to last a lifetime.


----------



## Serpion5

Awww, Warsmith has discovered the blissful simplicity of the orks. Whether or not you`ve noticed, I am a grammar nazi and will always edit my posts if I see that I`ve made a mistake. Shit, if I had mod powers there wouldn`t be a single damn mistake on the site... :aggressive: 

And I currently have no plans to do an ork based RP for that reason. I would die a little more each time I read one of the posts in it. That`s why I prefer to Rp with the sophisticated xenos. To me, orks would be as boring as trying to GM yet another goddamn space marine Rp... :wacko:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Sorry, I have been extremely busy and I'll get the post up tomorrow because I am not posting around 12AM when I eventually get back home


----------



## Serpion5

Fair enough. Keep in mind you need to post before Godsmacked can to avoid unnecessary spoilers. 

And the rest of you? What`s up? Don`t let this die now, we`re almost done! :aggressive:


----------



## Ultra111

Serpion5 said:


> Fair enough. Keep in mind you need to post before Godsmacked can to avoid unnecessary spoilers.
> 
> And the rest of you? What`s up? Don`t let this die now, we`re almost done! :aggressive:


I've posted right? :laugh:

Should I wait for another update or should I post again?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hey, did I post? I think I did...

EDIT: Umm, Serp, I hate to say it but... it won't be long before you are GM-ing a SM roleplay. I'm sorry.

D,D&D.


----------



## warsmith7752

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hey, did I post? I think I did...
> 
> EDIT: Umm, Serp, I hate to say it but... it won't be long before you are GM-ing a SM roleplay. I'm sorry.
> 
> D,D&D.


Lol, didn't think about that bit did you serp? Only ork speech is incorrect English, but Orks don't speak English do they? No they speak orkish ya tin can gitz.

My post will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> Lol, didn't think about that bit did you serp? Only ork speech is incorrect English, but Orks don't speak English do they? No they speak orkish ya tin can gitz.
> 
> My post will be up tomorrow.



Hmmm?! What do you know of D,D&D!? I thought that would just be a sneaky curiosity-creator. (Sorry for the inarticulate nonsense, I'm too tired to think of some proper language right now.)

But, but.... PMs are un-intercept-able! (Again, poor terminology. Get over it, I'm not en form at the moment.)

How!? ....Serp.....you've been cheating on me....


----------



## warsmith7752

D,d&d= death, doom and destruction in my mind, or it could be some random d to begin and then dungeons and dragons but Im not sure anymore.


----------



## Serpion5

Darvy, all I asked is if they were interested in a sequel. 

They didn`t know the name until YOU just blabbed. Part of it anyway. 


However, on topic of this particular Rp, I think it`s... different enough to keep my interest.


----------



## WarpSpawned

There, posted. Yay!


----------



## Serpion5

Hooray! Once Godsmacked has a post up, we can continue. 

Also Warp, I assume you plan to include the other details in your next post? :grin:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Heh, yes.

They will indeed be in the next post.
Also I'ma send you something via PM


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll get started on the update, it should be ready later on.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Godsmacked is going to put the other half of his post up later, which is great, I cant wait to see how Poxgiver is taken down


----------



## DestroyerHive

> I`ll get started on the update, it should be ready later on.


Later on!? Later on!? We don't HAVE until later on!!!!! :shout:


----------



## Serpion5

I just need a little more from Godsmacked...


----------



## G0DSMACKED

sorry guys give me another day, i will post midday tomorrow. it's date night with my lady tonight. maybe she will give me some inspiration...


----------



## Serpion5

G0DSMACKED said:


> sorry guys give me another day, i will post midday tomorrow. it's date night with my lady tonight. maybe she will give me some inspiration...


Hope it goes well. :wink:


----------



## Ultra111

G0DSMACKED said:


> sorry guys give me another day, i will post midday tomorrow. it's date night with my lady tonight. maybe she will give me some inspiration...


lol at "inspirations" and good luck


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I may well die from the suspense. I have absolutely no clue what will happen.

I can often guess the plot twists of things before they happen (like CoD: Black Ops? SPOILER: I knew there was something odd about Reznov waaaaay before they told you, and I even had a strong incling of the specifics. But I guess that was an obvious one...)

Anyway, my powers of foresight have absolutely no purchase on this rock of the unknown. I simply cannot wait to see the update.

I ....... must........ know!!!!!!! :russianroulette:


----------



## Serpion5

I must be doing a good job then. 

Incedently, all the clues are there in the thread. The ending is within the scope of a good guess, but I may just be thinking that because I know what will happen.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I could guess using my D,D&D knowledge, but then that'd be cheating.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Ding, Dong, and Die?


----------



## warsmith7752

*scowlgrumblefeckinggmshidingthingafromtheirloyalplayersgrumbleacowl*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

DestroyerHive said:


> Ding, Dong, and Die?


He he, no, not quite. Just pretend I never said anything. (Or Serp'll get grumpy.)


----------



## G0DSMACKED

ok my post is edited, reread it i changed a bit, but i think you will all like it.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Dumb, Dumber, and Dumberer?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

DestroyerHive said:


> Dumb, Dumber, and Dumberer?


You're getting closer.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Death to DestroyerHive and Darvaleth?


----------



## WarpSpawned

^lol

I have no idea what it means either, or _do_ I?




Nope, no idea whatsoever


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> Death to DestroyerHive and Darvaleth?


It fuckin` will be soon. :threaten: 



WarpSpawned said:


> ^lol
> 
> I have no idea what it means either, or _do_ I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no idea whatsoever


Well you shouldn`t, I`m pretty sure I haven`t told anyone... 

Except Darvy, who needs to shut up.  


Anyways, on a relevant topic, the update is half done, so should be up tonight. If it isn`t, it`s not because I`m slacking, it`s because my internet signal like to drop out now and then. :stinker:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Woops, I thought I'd get in trouble. :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

Does my soul sucking ability work of wyrdcaller? If it does all I need is to get close to him, any idea samu?


----------



## Serpion5

It doesn`t work, and just to clarify you won`t be able to kill him in this update, though you will be able to hurt him. 

He is a Lord of Change, and has far too much power and essence for a quick Soul Devour attack to work.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I wonder what really did go on inside the Orb of Pleasure... :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752

Maybe I will just throw a tank somehow.........


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I wonder what really did go on inside the Orb of Pleasure... :biggrin:


I imagine some sort of uber plastic surgery, some limb grafting and a whole lot of steroid injections, after which the gender issue is even more confusing than it was before. :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> I imagine some sort of uber plastic surgery, some limb grafting and a whole lot of steroid injections, after which the gender issue is even more confusing than it was before.


I'm sure I've always made sure Lacessera was a *she*...... but then, that does have a *he* as part of it....

Perhaps it's better not to dwell on such things. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

It would not be the first time I`ve experienced gender confusion. :laugh:


----------



## Samu3

warsmith7752 said:


> Does my soul sucking ability work of wyrdcaller? If it does all I need is to get close to him, any idea samu?


Im sick of throwing lightning around, can I pick up rock's and other heavy objects to hurl Wyrdcaller's way? Like what Warsmith said I want to throw a tank at him!

Or we could lure some Sister's of Battle (If there are any left) into fighting with him so that we have enough cannon fodder to get close enough and take those wing's off his back.:dunno:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Or we could lure some Sister's of Battle (If there are any left) into fighting with him so that we have enough cannon fodder to get close enough and take those wing's off his back.


You're a sissy, using others to take bullets for you... Fight him like a man!!!


----------



## Samu3

DestroyerHive said:


> You're a sissy, using others to take bullets for you... Fight him like a man!!!


Im Tzeentch, its what we do.


Like to see you try....


----------



## Ultra111

Just waiting for destroyerhive to finish prancing about on _bunny_ then I'll post


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Just waiting for destroyerhive to finish prancing about on bunny then I'll post


Bunny'll kick 'yur ass... I don't fully understand; are we supposed to fight each other?


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 said:


> Im Tzeentch, its what we do.
> 
> 
> Like to see you try....


Between you and Warsmith, your strategy is up to you. Thinking outside the box is good. Just remember, you can injure or maim Wyrdcaller, but you can`t kill him just yet. 



DestroyerHive said:


> Bunny'll kick 'yur ass... I don't fully understand; are we supposed to fight each other?


No, you`re not fighting each other. 

...

:wink:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Come on guys, catch up.  I'm a Keeper of Secrets already. :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Working on post.
Have it up sometime, dunno when. Maybe tomorrow, maybe some other time


----------



## DestroyerHive

Ooookay then. I'll get my post done after school (hopefully).


----------



## G0DSMACKED

i am a freaking great unclean one.... i left already cause i travel at a snails pace lol


----------



## warsmith7752

Let's go with the tank throwing samu, you throw it while I cover you with a sheet of metal or something that can act as a shield.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

G0DSMACKED said:


> i am a freaking great unclean one.... i left already cause i travel at a snails pace lol


He he, Lacessera caught up with you pretty fast. And seeing as you move so slowly, you can't escape.... :sarcastichand:


----------



## DestroyerHive

Bon, done. Take it from here, Monkey!

Edit: Ohhhhhhhh I get it...:stinker: Everyone is going to be greater daemon but me, eh? Well you can take Bunny and shove it! I wanna be a greater daemon too!!! :shout: (j/k)


----------



## WarpSpawned

I dont get to be a Greater Daemon either, Destroyer, so quit yer complaining. 
You got a Juggernaut, didnt you?


----------



## Serpion5

Unless I`m mistaken, I`m pretty sure Destroyer wanted a juggernaut from the beginning of the Rp. And this is how you say thank you? 

Shall I take it back? 

And no, not everyone will be a Greater Daemon.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

This is what I get for being original. (That and if Serp hadn't done so, I WOULD have described explicitly what happened inside the Orb of Pleasure.) :laugh:

You guys all thought "yes Khorne JUGGERZ!" but now, no. Now you suffer for it. :biggrin:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Meh, never wanted Oon'Nu to be a Great Unclean One, being a Herald is perfectly fine.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Shall I take it back?


Yes, please do. Just to prove a point. :angry: (j/k)


I mean, NOOOOO!!!! Please don't take Bunny away from me!!! She's my only friend!!!!inthisrp!!!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm sure Lacessera will be your friend.... now she has four arms, she can do more....stuff. You know, at the same time.

I think I said too much.


----------



## DestroyerHive

^Really, you're gonna be my friend? :wink: Maybe you could hook me up with one of your Daemonettes eventually...


----------



## Serpion5

Now it`s just the Tzeentchian fools who will receive their gifts in the next update. 

But which will be what? What will be who? Who will be which? 

You`ll never know! untilthenextupdate...


----------



## Samu3

Sorry, my post will be up in three day's.

I just started year 11 in school and wont have time to write a lot until the weekend.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

What? Now? The school term starts in September. Puzzled much.

Oh, and DestroyerHive... you didn't get it. You don't want Lacessera to be your "friend". You'll never be the same again... :spiteful:


----------



## warsmith7752

There are more than one terms farseer, I'm not sure about Australia but we have a winter term (mid jan-march) a summer term, (march till summer holz) an autumn term (mid august-October) then a winter term from November to Xmas.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yes, but the general start of the academic year is Sept. So if Samu's *starting* year 11 now, he's either so clever that he only needs one term of year 10 before he advances to the next year, or perhaps he was misinterpreted.

And even if his term is starting now, it's an odd time. The second term is well on its way, I thought.


----------



## warsmith7752

We go up years during July so it can be different anywhere, that's the point I was trying to make earlier.


----------



## WarpSpawned

In Australia, school starts back on friday, this friday.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Oh, and DestroyerHive... you didn't get it.


Oh yes I did... I just think that Lacerra is a bit too big for me (the fat a55), but I'll go out with a Daemonette if you introduce me. Don't go into full detail; just say I'm:
Animalistsic,
Big,
Rough,
Looking for a "party",
A creature with one purpose, and
S4 with a 5++ save...


----------



## Samu3

I have a post up, I think I will end up posting twice in the same update but I need Korthose with Vetis first before I make a move.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Alright! _Now_ can we kill Anon?


----------



## WarpSpawned

Posting tomorrow


----------



## Serpion5

We need everyone to post before we can move on. We only need a couple more updates, and we`re done.


----------



## warsmith7752

I'll get mine up later today.


----------



## Ultra111

Have I updated :S lol


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I plan to drag it to Valentine's Day; and have a Lacessera VD special. :spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5

Guys, please don`t let this just die now! 

Warpspawned, Warsmith, Ultra? 

If anyone is tired of it, just say so and I`ll post an ending. We need this one to finish before I can start the next one, they`re somewhat connected! 

Please...? :cray:


----------



## warsmith7752

I'm not tired of it, just been busy with life and making a d&d campaign for a deadline. I tried to write up my post last night after i put my cs up for the piston reserve but then I fell asleep.


----------



## Ultra111

Ah shit I must have missed the new update somehow, sorry guys! Will post sometime today/tomorrow.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Buuuusssyyy liiiiffeee. D:

typing now, but is sloooow going, cant think of much


----------



## Serpion5

Most of the posts here need not consist of much, only Ultra needs to be detailed about Tha`Aktos` actions. 

Everyone else I`ll forgive this time for a short post.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

posting tomorrow


----------



## DestroyerHive

> posting tomorrow


Darn right you're posting tommorow. If you don't, my _associates _and I will take you out 

Us: :security::nono::security:

You: :blackeye:


----------



## Ultra111

Will have my post up tomorrow, probably before 1pm.


----------



## Ultra111

Really sorry I haven't posted yet guys; I been so busy lately it keeps slippinng my mind. Will hopefully post today if college lets me leave :/ lol


----------



## Serpion5

Hate to rush you but... 

_*cocks gun*_


----------



## Ultra111

We are right at the end now mate so I doubt Serpion will allow it I'm afraid.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yeah, to reiterate what Ultra said Santaire, this is, what, maybe two or three updates from ending? I doubt there will be new people accepted at this time.

To build on what Ultra said, why not check the stickied thread by komanko at the top of the Roleplaying forum, to see which RPs are open/closed for recruitment. I'm also pretty sure the original post of this thread said closed for recruitment, but I may be wrong.

EDIT: Oh, Serp, nice touch with the memories. But you really should've thought it through.... Lacessera.... :spiteful:


----------



## warsmith7752

That thread hasn't been updated since the 9th of December farseer........


----------



## Serpion5

The thread has been closed for some time now, sorry Santaire. :no: 

In fact, there is only one more update to go after this one is finished. 

I am close to beginning a new Rp though so feel free to join that one when it`s up.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> *I* am close to beginning a new Rp though so feel free to join that one when it`s up.


I thought about changing this to "we" in the quote, but then I thought about it again and realised that you were doing all the hard work. :biggrin:

I'd prefer to be Davros, kept in a dungeon, than the Supreme Dalek doing all the commanding. Much more fun. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I thought about changing this to "we" in the quote, but then I thought about it again and realised that you were doing all the hard work. :biggrin:


Damn straight! :threaten:



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I'd prefer to be Davros, kept in a dungeon, than the Supreme Dalek doing all the commanding. Much more fun. :laugh:


Kept in a dungeon is your idea of fun? Don`t let Ploss hear you say that. :secret:


----------



## DestroyerHive

What what what what HOLD ON A SECOND HERE. Ploss, Davros, Supreme Dalek...? No... NO!!! The next Rp is about IG!!!!!????? NOOOOOOO!!! _Don't sell your soul_ Serpion!!! You have such a creative mind for Rps, bringing us Necrons, Tyranids, and Daemons! Don't stoop so low!!! *Rolls around on the floor sobbing*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

IG? Where'd you get that from?! 

Don't worry, I'll be doing the stooping. Well, I sort of forced Serp into doing some of the stooping, but the main stooping will be done by me. :grin: Serp will do all the wacky zeno things. I just spout ideas occasionally so I don't get thrown out. :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Making post, again. Lost pretty much all my inspiration for RPing for a while now


----------



## warsmith7752

DestroyerHive said:


> What what what what HOLD ON A SECOND HERE. Ploss, Davros, Supreme Dalek...? No... NO!!! The next Rp is about IG!!!!!????? NOOOOOOO!!! _Don't sell your soul_ Serpion!!! You have such a creative mind for Rps, bringing us Necrons, Tyranids, and Daemons! Don't stoop so low!!! *Rolls around on the floor sobbing*


WTF? No one ever remembers that orks are xenon too, I shall wipe the floor with your imperial gaurdsmen with my green tide and then feed the survivors to the squiggs.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> WTF? No one ever remembers that orks are xenon too, I shall wipe the floor with your imperial gaurdsmen with my green tide and then feed the survivors to the squiggs.


I don't think you read the whole post...

Btw, when are you going to post in my Rp?


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive said:


> What what what what HOLD ON A SECOND HERE. Ploss, Davros, Supreme Dalek...? No... NO!!! The next Rp is about IG!!!!!????? NOOOOOOO!!! _Don't sell your soul_ Serpion!!! You have such a creative mind for Rps, bringing us Necrons, Tyranids, and Daemons! Don't stoop so low!!! *Rolls around on the floor sobbing*


I assure you, there will be no "humans" featuring as characters in any Rp I GM. At least, not without being mutated or possessed or dead or something...



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> IG? Where'd you get that from?!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be doing the stooping. Well, I sort of forced Serp into doing some of the stooping, but the main stooping will be done by me. :grin: Serp will do all the wacky zeno things. I just spout ideas occasionally so I don't get thrown out. :laugh:


Darvy`s right. The next one will be xeno oriented with a side cast that is rarely (if ever) seen in an online Rp. :spiteful:



WarpSpawned said:


> Making post, again. Lost pretty much all my inspiration for RPing for a while now


It happens to the best of us. Even me. 

...

sometimes


----------



## warsmith7752

DestroyerHive said:


> I don't think you read the whole post...
> 
> Btw, when are you going to post in my Rp?


As soon as my bloody £700 computer decides to let me into Microsoft word.:ireful2::angry::ireful2::headbutt:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Yeah, yeah.

Just cant think of anything.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

The above happened to me. Some of you may remember my overly-apocalyptic withdrawal from practically every RP I was involved in, before limping the Sick Children to an end.

I vowed to be more careful. Signing up to RPs in a moment of swooshing enthusiasm may not be the best approach. Not saying you have, of course, but I just found that was my weakness.

Oh, and don't do what I did. The silly over-the-top withdrawal felt really stupid after I had done it. 

EDIT: Oh, reading Black Library books helps a LOT with this sort of thing. I'm practically biting at the bit to start Dark Eldar even though I know I shouldn't. (Currently reading Nightbringer... I'd recommend it Serp, as it's set on Pavonis... and yes, it is _that_ Pavonis. Haven't reached the inevitable conclusion yet though... the silly Ultramarines have no idea what will happen!)


----------



## Serpion5

Already read that one Farseer. I`ve read the entire UM series. The conclusion to the first book has an impact on Uriel repeatedly through the series. 

But that`s the power of a star god I suppose. :biggrin: 

If you`re enjoying it, it might be worthwhile following the series through.


----------



## WarpSpawned

I have been reading my Warhammer collection again.
That doesnt help much.

Got nearly all the UM series, is there one after Courage & Honor?


----------



## warsmith7752

Speaking of black library....... Anyone know when the third salamander book is out?


----------



## Ultra111

WarpSpawned said:


> I have been reading my Warhammer collection again.
> That doesnt help much.
> 
> Got nearly all the UM series, is there one after Courage & Honor?


I think there is a book called "The Chapters Due" after that book, Serp should be able to confirm though.



warsmith7752 said:


> Speaking of black library....... Anyone know when the third salamander book is out?


There's a second :shok:


----------



## warsmith7752

Yeah, they go and get raped by some dark elder and chaplain elysius turns out to be epicly awesome. Dak' ir gets promoted to lexcanum and all kinds of shit happens, there are very strong inklings that vulkan is going to appear also.


----------



## Ultra111

warsmith7752 said:


> Yeah, they go and get raped by some dark elder and chaplain elysius turns out to be epicly awesome. Dak' ir gets promoted to lexcanum and all kinds of shit happens, there are very strong inklings that vulkan is going to appear also.


Don't give away too much :/


----------



## warsmith7752

You're going to find out anyways and it's pretty much what it says on the back.


----------



## Serpion5

@WarpSpawned: The last UM book is _The Chapter`s Due_ as Ultra said. Whilst McNeill`s writing style seems to have declined a little on this one, the plot is pretty engaging. All of the major UM characters are pulled into the spotlight; Calgar, Sicarius, Tigurius, Aggeman and even Telion feature fairly regularly. 

Also sees the return of a few other awesome characters from earlier in the series. :grin:


----------



## Ultra111

warsmith7752 said:


> You're going to find out anyways and it's pretty much what it says on the back.


I know I'm going to find out anyway but I don't wanna find out before I've bloody read the book! :laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive

Order, order people!
Clearly we seem to be going off topic here... The _real _issue that we must sort out is the massacre of our friend here, Anon. We will overwhelm him with sheer numbers, and drag him into a large, steamy vat of chocolate. Then, we'll set him out to dry, and we'll eat him alive!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Anyone else have any good ideas? Maybe we can salvage an Exterminatus missile and shove it into his mouth, or we can... we can always stick fish hooks into his nipples and pe**s, and hang him from the ceiling...:clapping::santa:


----------



## Serpion5

Thanks Destroyer, you`re right. Nobody`s seeing Darvy`s idea come to pass if this one doesn`t get finished first. 

Post for this update, there`s one more update to come, then the ending! 

Two more posts people, that is all I am asking!


----------



## warsmith7752

I reckon we just give him to farseer darvaleth and let her play for a while before we let the great unclean one lick him, then one of you khornies give him a nougie, and finally me and samu can find something to do.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Serpion5 said:


> @WarpSpawned: The last UM book is _The Chapter`s Due_ as Ultra said. Whilst McNeill`s writing style seems to have declined a little on this one, the plot is pretty engaging. All of the major UM characters are pulled into the spotlight; Calgar, Sicarius, Tigurius, Aggeman and even Telion feature fairly regularly.
> 
> Also sees the return of a few other awesome characters from earlier in the series. :grin:


Sounds awesome, I'll have to grab that and Courage & Honor when I can.

I seriously cant think of what to type and I aint gonna drop out this far in the game


----------



## G0DSMACKED

ar we waiting on me? or what?


----------



## DestroyerHive

Yup The pressure's on...


----------



## Serpion5

Waiting on most.


----------



## DestroyerHive

If you say that, it takes pressure off, and less posting. Therefore, you must always place blame on people :biggrin:.

I say we just post up the next update and let them catch up. Use your creativity to decide their actions .


----------



## warsmith7752

I would have had my post up but it said to wait for samu in your pm.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Samu... of course! The one you would never suspect!:angry:

"Let's roll boys.":aggressive::aggressive::aggressive:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Finished Nightbringer. Ahhh...... :laugh: I guess you know what the Nightbringer's weapon was then, Serp? So I'm also guessing that this mysterious item Anon has _isn't_ that weapon... damned Uriel.

Sorry, post coming soon....

What's this about my idea...? Do I ever have those...?


----------



## Serpion5

Yes, Warsmith has to post _after_ Samu3. The rest have *NO* excuse. 

Including you Destroyer! :threaten:


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Finished Nightbringer. Ahhh...... :laugh: I guess you know what the Nightbringer's weapon was then, Serp? So I'm also guessing that this mysterious item Anon has _isn't_ that weapon... damned Uriel.
> 
> Sorry, post coming soon....
> 
> What's this about my idea...? Do I ever have those...?


Naturally. I know everything there is to know on necrons.  

And no, the weapon Anon stole is one of my own devising. :so_happy: 

And uh, yeah the whole DD&D thing was sort of your idea, you know?


----------



## Ultra111

I'm not sure what I should be posting, should I be following the _everyone else_ part? If not I'll wait for Destroyer to update and lead off what he says.


----------



## Serpion5

Yes, you`re under everyone else. 

And I asked before for you not to wait on others (unless I specified) so asap will make this thing move faster.


----------



## DestroyerHive

I _did_ post, didn't I?

Edit: When did that new update get posted!? Have a half day today, will get it up ASAP!


----------



## Ultra111

Nice post Destroyer. One points though...

"You cannot defeat me with Tha'Aktos, a pitiful whelp"

Slightly confused here, because to me, the way you phrase it makes it sound like my presence would greatly strengthen you (as in 'you can't beet me with Tha'Aktos by my side' sort of sense) but then you call me a pitiful whelp, which implies I'm weak and Anon could easily kill me. Just thought I'd try clear that up :laugh:

And you do know I'm a bloodthirster now right? Just in case you missed that.

EDIT: unless I misinterpreted it and you were refering to Tha'Aktos in the mist?


----------



## WarpSpawned

Or, since Gong'Alt hates your red intestines, its a 'memory' that Anon has created for Gong'Alt to fight. I think

So, yes, maybe you did misinterpret it


----------



## Samu3

I think I can make my post tomorrow.

Very sorry to everyone for being a bother


----------



## Serpion5

Bunny... lol.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Or, since Gong'Alt hates your red intestines, its a 'memory' that Anon has created for Gong'Alt to fight. I think
> 
> So, yes, maybe you did misinterpret it


Exactly. I wasn't present to see you become a Bloodthirster (be aware, I read your post before I made mine ), and I always thought myself superior to you in our standard, non-Herald form, however at the same time, as you may have noticed from the tantrums I threw, I was also scared of you at the same time, and so the mist that formed Tha'Aktos represented me facing you once and for all, and defeating you over and over again. Of course, the _real _Tha'Aktos wouldn't die so easy...


----------



## Serpion5

Since this is taking forever, I`ve decided to end it. 

I`ll post an ending to the Rp as it is now. Should be up in a few days. After that, I`ll post DD&D Recruitment. 

Thanks everyone for playing.


----------



## Epidemius

Name: Vilerius 
Afilliation: Nurgle
Weapons: He wields a wicked scythe dripping with lethal toxins, it is covered with representations of those killed by it.
Personality: He is kind and affectionate to his followers, but despises his enemies and will try to kill them at any chance.
Appearance: he is a tall and thin figure, with pallid, rotting skin and long clawed arms. he has a shrouded face and rusted, ornate shoulder pads. although he is a minion of Nurgle, he can be quick on his feet when he needs too.


----------



## Serpion5

This one is finished mate. 

I`m about to start a new one, it should be up by next week.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Yeah, sorry for not posting and kinda disappearing.
I've just been so busy with work and RL, you know?

I'll be sure to join the next one though


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I refuse!

My post is undergoing work NOW and will be up. I promise.

EDIT: Post completed. I will fight for this, Serp, even if I am the only one, I will die before I see this RP join the "dead" section. It will be completed as planned and put to gentle sleep!




Serpion5 said:


> And uh, yeah the whole DD&D thing was sort of your idea, you know?


Oh... it was? Was it.... was it....maybe... surely not...hmmm....

Well, again, Davros. xD

On a perhaps un-related note, I just proved the Deceiver can be used in 1000pts! Against Blood Angels, I think it killed about 850pts alone, took one wound, and the rest I guess was shooting... I lost 3 scarabs and one warrior in KPs. Annihilation of enemy on turn 5.


----------



## Serpion5

Well, if you insist, I`ll see out the final update and give those who want it their last post. 

That said, can I get a roll call of who`s willing to post just one more time? 

I`ll leave anyone else out and cover their fates as NPC`s.


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'm up for it, typing post up now, have it up ASAP


----------



## warsmith7752

I'm in, I have never actually finished an rp as a player or a gm and I want this to be the first. Although I'm listing to some really epic and inspirational music ATM so I might just be like this because of the song.

When do you want the post by?


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll fast forward and post the final update in a few days, then after everyone`s posted for that one I`ll put up the ending.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Cool beans.

I'm writing up Oon'Nu's transformation right now, then what happens after.
Do the Tzeentchian Daemons still need help with whathisface, the Lord of Change?


----------



## Serpion5

Pfft! Nah, they`ll be right.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Awesome, I am also drawing Oon'Nu as I do the description in the post, which is sounding pretty good atm.

Edit: And here it is

http://kompletefanatik.deviantart.com/art/Herald-of-Nurgle-200054758


----------



## DestroyerHive

Oh, can I write the ending? Please, please, please, please, please!?

*ahem*:
Anon gazed upon the empty city, where the lesser daemons of the warp were fighting off manifestations of their ancient foes. Then, out of the dark, a red Bloodletter riding a Juggernaut charged out, and slashed off Anon's head. The daemon fell down screaming; "I regret nothiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!", despite the fact that he didn't have a head. Tha'Aktos then came to Gong'Alt's side and said; "you did it! Well done!" Then, the Bloodletter chopped off the Bloodthirster's balls, and shoved them into his mouth, until Tha'Aktos choked to death. *the rest don't matter*.

The End.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

DestroyerHive said:


> Then, the Bloodletter chopped off the Bloodthirster's balls, and shoved them into his mouth, until Tha'Aktos choked to death. *the rest don't matter*.


Not quite the end yet...

*the rest matters* Unfortunately, the sight of the Bloodthirster's privates being so forcefully wrenched from his body sent Lacessera into unending and terminal orgasms. She leapt, or rather, slithered, across the floor towards the Bloodletter and the struggling Bloodthrister. Taking the balls from his mouth, Lacessera erotically pushed them up and down her body until they burst, covering her with steaming blood. She then grabbed the prone form of the Bloodthirster, and caressed him with her claws, gently at first, before she moved harder and faster, raking her claws along his thighs, and thrusting herself onto his dying body. When the Bloodthirster had finally died from pure pleasure, Lacessera spread herself out wide, turned to the aroused Bloodletter, and said:

*"Come on, baby, show me your moves."*




Somebody else may now add to the story. :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'll play along with this
-
Oon'Nu had arrived in time to watch the demise of Anon, then the subsequent ball-chopping and pleasurable death of Tha'Aktos.
Naturally this was extremly funny to the Herald, who began chuckiling, a slow laugh that built into a horrendous cacophany of noise, until said Hearalds lungs (and majority of organs) burst in a seething tide of maggots that, by extreme misfortuourne (for them), managed to find what remained of the meagre defences.

Needless to sas, it did not end well; I mean, these maggots get into _everywhere_. Like sand, sand that each flesh and turns into plague flies.
-
Bam!


----------



## DestroyerHive

Continued:

Gong'Alt jumped onto Lacressa and (edit) up her (edit) until she (edit). Then he realized that he wasn't letting any blood, and insulted her for disonering his daemon name, and thus challenged her to a duel: pistols at dawn. Long story short, they both disobey the rules and attack each other, all the while Oon'Nu is still continued to explode into maggots, which quickly devoured Tha'Aktos' balls.


----------



## Serpion5

You`re all fucking nuts. 

Here`s the real ending: 



PSYCH!!!
There will be no spoilers.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Serpion5 said:


> You`re all fucking nuts.


Too true, but we're all a little bit crazy



Also, when is the next update? Or is it the official ending? I don't care which


----------



## Serpion5

I wanna get a reply to my PM from Samu3, he may not be able to finish it. 

After that I`ll post the last update. Ending will come once you`ve all had your final showdown with Anon. 



Or will it? Du-du-duuuuuuuun!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Enough of these damned spoilers. How do you make them anyway? 



I don't think this will work. 




*OH MY GOD IT WORKED!!!* 




Ha ha! You're still reading my spoilers... 




No really, stop now, it's getting silly. 




Are you trying to dig deep into my secret text boxes of naughtiness? Lacessera would be aroused. 


That was so much fun.



The fact that you're still reading means you have nothing better to do. Resist the clicky boxes! 


Whatever you do, do NOT read this last one:



You just lost THE GAME, and it's all your fault. 


Ha ha, told you not to read it... if you didn't, well, good job!


----------



## DestroyerHive

Can't... stop... clicking!!!


----------



## DestroyerHive

Alright, my final (or what I think is the final) post is up. How do you feel having your nuts crushed by a Juggernaut's horn, Serpion?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'll PM you about an idea Serp, it could carry on into DDD.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Is this Rp ever going to get finished, or will mine have to be the epic last post? :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Darvy`s working on his (at least he claims he is) and I dunno about everyone else. 

If nobody else finishes, I`ll just decide their outcomes for them and post an ending.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Darvy`s working on his (at least he claims he is) ending.


Hey!  I said it'd be up this weekend.


...never said I was currently working on it though.... joking! :laugh: I let ideas mull in my head before putting them to paper (or, screen, as it were).


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'm working on it, just finding it difficult to think of a good post


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Erm... better late than never? :laugh:


----------

